# La scuola: uno sfogo



## Old Giusy (29 Agosto 2009)

Scusate, forse l'argomento non interesserà a molti, ma scrivo questo thread più che altro per sfogarmi, perchè sono davvero arrabbiata.
E' iniziato il periodo dell'attesa: l'attesa per le convocazioni, momento fatidico in cui si ha la possibilità di scegliere una cattedra per lavorare tutto l'anno con il provveditorato. Ebbene, da alcuni giorni tra noi colleghi circolava la voce che quest'anno non sarebbero state date cattedre dal provveditorato, a causa della ben nota riforma Gelmini. Ebbene, ieri ho letto sul Corriere del Mezzogiorno la triste notizia che effettivamente non ci saranno supplenze per i precari nella provincia di Bari. Mi è montata una rabbia assurda. E tutto questo nel silenzio dei sindacati, della stampa, della politica. Nessuno che si occupa dei disoccupati della scuola, mentre si parla tanto (giustamente eh!) di chi perde il lavoro nelle fabbriche e nelle aziende. E noi? Non siamo anche noi disoccupati? Non abbiamo anche noi bisogno di risposte, di rassicurazioni? Invece ieri la Gelmini ha presentato la nuova formazione dei futuri docenti. Con che coraggio? Si parla dei futuri docenti, e quelli di oggi? Quelli che magari lavorano da 10 anni nella scuola e quest'anno resteranno a casa? Sono triste, triste ed arrabbiata.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2009)

Negli annunci di ieri ci sono alcune frasi assurde che mi hanno fatto particolarmente arrabbiare.
Innanzi tutto quella che dice "verrà abolito il precariato assumendo solo gli insegnati di cui si ha effettivamente bisogno" che fa pensare all'opinione pubblica che ci siano schiere di insegnanti assunti precari a non far nulla perché non servono!!!
E' chiaro che vengono assunti solo gli insegnanti che servono e che vengono tenuti precari solo per non pagare le vacanze.
Le ultime riforme hanno ridotto moltissimo i posti di lavoro perché la risposta all'inefficienza della scuola è stata ...dare meno scuola.
Questo in effetti comporterà meno assunzioni precarie, ma non le eliminerà perché ci sono scuole (come la mia) con 10 posti vacanti che non saranno coperti da personale di ruolo, ma da precari, perché ...non c'è: non viene passato di ruolo.

Altra cosa che mi ha irritato è la riforma della formazione degli insegnanti che è criticabile soprattutto perché non so quante persone si troveranno disponibili a fare quella formazione per avere poi gli stipendi e lo status di insegnante...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma la cosa più preoccupante è l'anno ti tirocinio non pagato che non sarà certo di formazione, ma di supplenze gratuite e che viene annunciato senza chiarire chi poi dovrà dare una valutazione di quest'anno di lavoro e secondo quali parametri.

I sindacati sono sul piede di guerra, ma è il corpo insegnante (e nella mia piccola esperienza proprio i precari) che non rispondono a nessuna forma di lotta.
Io ho fatto tutti gli scioperi per la scuola da cui tra poco uscirà per questioni anagrafiche e le mie colleghe precarie neppure uno ed alcune pure plaudivano mariastella!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.flcgil.it/

http://www.repubblica.it/2009/05/se...11/precari-in-rivolta/precari-in-rivolta.html


----------



## Old Giusy (30 Agosto 2009)

La nuova formazione dei docenti non avrà nulla di diverso rispetto alle SSIS. La situazione qui a Bari è drammatica. Domani dovrebbero iniziare le manifestazioni di protesta. Sul giornale di oggi (Corriere del Mezzogiorno) c'è un piccolo trafiletto. Ancora silenzio, ancora nessuna risposta dal Ministero che fa finta che il problema-scuola non esista. Si devono solo vergognare.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Agosto 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> La nuova formazione dei docenti non avrà nulla di diverso rispetto alle SSIS. La situazione qui a Bari è drammatica. Domani dovrebbero iniziare le manifestazioni di protesta. Sul giornale di oggi (Corriere del Mezzogiorno) c'è un piccolo trafiletto. Ancora silenzio, ancora nessuna risposta dal Ministero che fa finta che il problema-scuola non esista. Si devono solo vergognare.


 Beh, ma le cattedre le dovranno coprire ...certo alzando il numero degli alunni per classe dovrebbero diminuire, ma non come nella primaria con l'abolizione dei moduli...
Però credo che per la primaria ci sia responsabilità anche degli insegnanti che non hanno proposto un tempo pieno valido che lo facesse preferire a i moduli organizzati in modo da ridurre al minimo le ore di scuola pomeridiane, in molte zone del sud.


----------



## tinkerbell (30 Agosto 2009)

Bè...vedo che lo sconforto su questo argomento è un altro motivo per andare d'accordo... sono insegnante abilitata...7 anni fa ho cambiato lavoro...due anni fa arriva la I cattedra alle medie dopo aver vinto il concorso di 8/9 anni fa ma arriva lontana km (il concorso era regionale) e per lo stesso stipendio lavoro a mezz'ora a piedi da casa mia: posto rifiutato, cancellata!!! Per la II cattedra alle superiori son stata convocata la settimana scorsa: per 3 posti convocati in 80 almeno...grazie a Dio a me non sono arrivati...posti allucinanti...avrei dovuto rinunciare ancora!!!
Mi fa ridere la Gelmini...veramente ridere... Manco Maga Magò riuscirebbe a riportare ordine e dare un senso alle assunzioni e al precariato nella scuola di ogni ordine e grado!!!


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2009)

Sciopero ad oltranza con blocco della partenza dell'anno scolastico... ma ci vorrebbe un'unione solidale di categoria che non esiste più da tempo.


----------



## Old Giusy (31 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Beh, ma le cattedre le dovranno coprire ...certo alzando il numero degli alunni per classe dovrebbero diminuire, ma non come nella primaria con l'abolizione dei moduli...
> Però credo che per la primaria ci sia responsabilità anche degli insegnanti che non hanno proposto un tempo pieno valido che lo facesse preferire a i moduli organizzati in modo da ridurre al minimo le ore di scuola pomeridiane, in molte zone del sud.


Le cattedre non ci sono perchè hanno ridotto le ore.
Ad esempio, oggi nelle scuole medie si fanno 9 ore di italiano, contro le 11 degli anni precedenti, per cui fino all'anno scorso ogni sezione aveva 2 insegnanti di lettere, oggi 1 e mezzo. Tagli anche nel sostegno: l'anno scorso a Bari 78 assunzioni in ruolo, quest'anno 19....


----------



## Old Giusy (31 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sciopero ad oltranza con blocco della partenza dell'anno scolastico... ma ci vorrebbe un'unione solidale di categoria che non esiste più da tempo.


E' quello che ho proposto io. Lasciare le cattedre vuote. Ma i colleghi di ruolo se ne fregano rendendo vana la protesta. E poi dovremmo avere anche l'aiuto dei genitori.


----------



## Old Giusy (31 Agosto 2009)

Sapete cosa mi fa più arrabbiare?
L'assoluta mancanza di reazioni alle nostre proteste da parte del governo, ed anche la stampa è tiepidina.... La Gelmini risponde a tutti, parla della nuova formazione dei docenti, afferma che non c'è bisogno di ritardare l'apertura delle scuole a causa dell'influenza A ma non ci considera proprio nella nostra disperazione...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Le cattedre non ci sono perchè hanno ridotto le ore.
> Ad esempio, oggi nelle scuole medie si fanno 9 ore di italiano, contro le 11 degli anni precedenti, per cui fino all'anno scorso ogni sezione aveva 2 insegnanti di lettere, oggi 1 e mezzo. Tagli anche nel sostegno: l'anno scorso a Bari 78 assunzioni in ruolo, quest'anno 19....





Giusy ha detto:


> E' quello che ho proposto io. Lasciare le cattedre vuote. Ma i colleghi di ruolo se ne fregano rendendo vana la protesta. E poi dovremmo avere anche l'aiuto dei genitori.





Giusy ha detto:


> Sapete cosa mi fa più arrabbiare?
> L'assoluta mancanza di reazioni alle nostre proteste da parte del governo, ed anche la stampa è tiepidina.... La Gelmini risponde a tutti, parla della nuova formazione dei docenti, afferma che non c'è bisogno di ritardare l'apertura delle scuole a causa dell'influenza A ma non ci considera proprio nella nostra disperazione...


L'opinione pubblica se ne frega.
La maggior parte delle persone ha in fondo un odio per gli insegnanti perché sono le persone che l'ha giudicata e chi non è della categoria continua a pensare che siano dei privilegiati per le lunghe vacanze.
I genitori in gran parte pensano che tutte quelle ore siano inutili a che abbiano fatto bene a ridurle perché così i figli guadagnano tempo per altre attività. Del resto le tre I hanno instillato l'idea che la formazione si debba ridurre a inglese, informatica ...per l'impresa.

Gli insegnanti di ruolo sono stufi di fare sciopero loro per i precari, mentre i precari non lo fanno e plaudono pure alle riforme (esperienza mia e di amiche di 4 scuole diverse a Milano) e pure dalla presenza di precari che dire impreparati e poco motivati è fare complimenti e che sono pure presuntuosi e non accettano nessun consiglio e aiuto.

Ma soprattutto l'opinione pubblica si forma attraverso media che si sa che rispondono al governo e che fanno passare ogni provvedimento come "ritorno alla severità e alla serietà" quanto di meglio ci vuole perché i rancori trovino soddisfazione.


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> E' quello che ho proposto io. *Lasciare le cattedre vuote. Ma i colleghi di ruolo se ne fregano rendendo vana la protesta*. E poi dovremmo avere anche l'aiuto dei genitori.


 Hai detto tutto. Capita ormai in ogni categoria. Ognuno sa solo puntare il dito verso gli altri quando viene colpito nel suo interesse particolare. La solidarietà è morta.


----------



## Old Giusy (31 Agosto 2009)

Ciò che ottusamente i colleghi di ruolo non capiscono è che la riforma contiene disagi anche per loro, perchè la riduzione delle ore comporta la suddivisione della cattedra in 2 o più scuole. I genitori da parte loro non si rendono conto che il precariato non garantisce la continuità, elemento decisivo per una buona formazione.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ciò che ottusamente* i colleghi di ruolo non capiscono è che la riforma contiene disagi anche per loro, perchè la riduzione delle ore comporta la suddivisione della cattedra in 2 o più scuole*. I genitori da parte loro non si rendono conto che il precariato non garantisce la continuità, elemento decisivo per una buona formazione.


 La riforma è stata condita dal "ritorno alla severità" che ha tolto i sensi di colpa agli insegnanti per i loro fallimenti educativi e li ha autorizzati a farli ricadere sugli alunni.


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La riforma è stata condita dal "ritorno alla severità" *che ha tolto i sensi di colpa agli insegnanti per i loro fallimenti educativi e li ha autorizzati a farli ricadere sugli alunni*.


 Di bene in meglio...


----------



## Old Giusy (31 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La riforma è stata condita dal "ritorno alla severità" che ha tolto i sensi di colpa agli insegnanti per i loro fallimenti educativi e li ha autorizzati a farli ricadere sugli alunni.


Se severità vuol dire avere classi di 30-32 alunni....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Se severità vuol dire avere classi di 30-32 alunni....


 Hai capito benissimo che si parla della "licenza di uccidere" ovvero di bocciare che carica le difficoltà di apprendimento sull'alunno, del resto è speculare della licenza di impreparazione che faceva promuovere senza farsi carico di attuare modalità di insegnamento diverse che fossero davvero efficaci.


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Hai capito benissimo che si parla della "licenza di uccidere" ovvero di bocciare che carica le difficoltà di apprendimento sull'alunno, del resto è speculare della licenza di impreparazione che faceva promuovere senza farsi carico di attuare modalità di insegnamento diverse che fossero davvero efficaci.


----------



## Old Giusy (2 Settembre 2009)

Ancora silenzio dei media sui presidi davanti ai provveditorati in tutta Italia. Che schifo...


----------



## brugola (2 Settembre 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ancora silenzio dei media sui presidi davanti ai provveditorati in tutta Italia. Che schifo...


ma no, ieri al tg e oggi sui giornali ne parlavano


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Settembre 2009)

*SCUOLA: PARLA GELMINI, LA MIA SARA'SCUOLA DI QUALITA' E MERITO*

(AGI) - Roma, 4 set - Entro sei mesi la carriera dei docenti. E poi premi agli studenti meritevoli (finanziamenti per iscriversi alle universita' e ai corsi migliori) piu' risorse alle scuole che ottengono i migliori risultati formativi e piu' soldi e prestigio ai docenti piu' bravi. Questi i punti cardine del rilancio della scuola voluta dal ministro Gelmini e anticipato in un'intervista a Tuttoscuola. Dopo i tagli, la fase due. Per la Gelmini "le premesse del cambiamento sono state poste e quello che sta per iniziare e' un anno scolastico che apre nuove speranze". Al primo punto la questione delle carriere. "*Entro sei mesi intendo definire le regole per la carriera dei docenti. Vorrei farlo con il coinvolgimento dei sindacati e delle associazioni professionali. Apriamo un tavolo, sono aperta a consigli, suggerimenti, proposte, non ad una contrattazione sindacale*. *Se dopo sei mesi si sara' pervenuti a una soluzione condivisa bene, altrimenti il Governo andra' avanti per la propria strada* prendendosi tutte le responsabilita'. E' una cosa troppo importante, un passaggio fondamentale per arrivare a quella valorizzazione dei docenti che tutti vogliamo". "Se ci si vuole arrivare - spiega la Gelmini - sei mesi sono piu' che sufficienti, non perdero' e non faro' perdere questo treno alla scuola. Del resto siamo tutti d'accordo, ritengo, sul fatto che la qualita' della scuola e' data prima di tutto dalla qualita' delle persone che la rappresentano. Ebbene dobbiamo essere tutti consapevoli che se la carriera resta quella che e', o mi lasci dire quella che non e', non avremo mai le migliori risorse sulle nostre cattedre. Dobbiamo attrarre verso l'insegnamento le risorse migliori, i cervelli piu' brillanti, quelli in grado di accendere la scintilla della conoscenza nei nostri studenti.
Come farlo? Discutiamo di questo". *"Io dico che prospettare un percorso in cui chi da' di piu' puo' raggiungere uno status e dei riconoscimenti anche economici di tutto rispetto* possa rendere piu' appetibile una professione che e' in se stessa affascinante, ma che oggi presenta troppi fattori disincentivanti per i giovani piu' motivati. Mi chiedo se ci puo' essere oggi qualche giovane brillante e ambizioso che possa essere attratto dalla prospettiva di entrare in ruolo a 40 anni per guadagnare 1.300 euro al mese. Lo chiedo ai sindacati, ci puo' essere?".


















Non riesce nepure a immaginare che altri possano avere un metro di valutazione basato su cose diverse dal denaro.


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Settembre 2009)

Peccato che non abbia valutato cosa far fare nel frattempo alle migliaia di disoccupati creati quest'anno, come gestire i tanti bambini disabili gravi e meno gravi che si son visti ridotte le ore di sostegno, come aiutare scuole a rischio nel caos più totale per via delle classi numerose e del numero ridotto dei docenti. Ancora una volta disposizioni dall'alto volte a gettare fumo negli occhi, in un'Italietta ormai rassegnata e triste.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Settembre 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Peccato che non abbia valutato cosa far fare nel frattempo alle migliaia di disoccupati creati quest'anno, come gestire i tanti bambini disabili gravi e meno gravi che si son visti ridotte le ore di sostegno, come aiutare scuole a rischio nel caos più totale per via delle classi numerose e del numero ridotto dei docenti. Ancora una volta disposizioni dall'alto volte a gettare fumo negli occhi, in un'Italietta ormai rassegnata e triste.


Stamattina ho sentito un'intervista ed era sconfortatante.
Quel che diceva era segno di totale incompetenza o di malafede o di entrambe condite di cinismo.
O forse sbaglio io ...se i principi a cui ci si riferisce sono darwiniani applicati alla società e mirano alla sopravvivenza del più forte era coerente.
Mi domando come pensano di gestire chi viene lasciato indietro (i meno fortunati :0043

	
	
		
		
	


	




    ...respingendo in mare tutti? Costruendo più carceri? In effetti vi sono troppe scuole e poche carceri ...meglio lasciare che i bambini (che fanno tenerezza) crescano e premiare il merito e punire il demerito di adulti...


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Stamattina ho sentito un'intervista ed era sconfortatante.
> Quel che diceva era segno di totale incompetenza o di malafede o di entrambe condite di cinismo.
> O forse sbaglio io ...se i principi a cui ci si riferisce sono darwiniani applicati alla società e mirano alla sopravvivenza del più forte era coerente.
> Mi domando come pensano di gestire chi viene lasciato indietro (i meno fortunati :0043
> ...


Sono davvero abbattuta, Persa.
Tutti i sacrifici (e i soldi) per l'università, le 4 SSIS fatte, tutto l'entusiasmo per un lavoro così bello ed impegnativo mi sembrano adesso inutili. Ho partecipato alle proteste a Bari di questi giorni, mi hanno provocato una tale amarezza che oggi ho deciso di restare a casa pur di non sentire di nuovo le grida di uomini e donne che non vogliono un'indennità di disoccupazione o un ruolo da tappabuchi (contratto di disponibilità), ma che vogliono una classe, una scuola dove lavorare e accumulare punteggio. Ed io per prima, giovane precaria, che vorrei sposarmi e non dipendere più dai miei genitori, mi trovo con le ali tarpate. Che schifo...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Settembre 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Sono davvero abbattuta, Persa.
> Tutti i sacrifici (e i soldi) per l'università, le 4 SSIS fatte, tutto l'entusiasmo per un lavoro così bello ed impegnativo mi sembrano adesso inutili. Ho partecipato alle proteste a Bari di questi giorni, mi hanno provocato una tale amarezza che oggi ho deciso di restare a casa pur di non sentire di nuovo le grida di uomini e donne che non vogliono un'indennità di disoccupazione o un ruolo da tappabuchi (contratto di disponibilità), ma che vogliono una classe, una scuola dove lavorare e accumulare punteggio. Ed io per prima, giovane precaria, che vorrei sposarmi e non dipendere più dai miei genitori, mi trovo con le ali tarpate. Che schifo...


Però da me (non intendo nella mia scuola intendo in Lombardia) gli scioperi degli ultimi anni i precari, se non in minima percentuale) non ne hanno fatto neanche uno.
Anzi alcune mi hanno pure chiesto perché ero contraria al maestro unico...


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Settembre 2009)

http://www.repubblica.it/2009/09/se...la-2009-12/scuola-2009-12/scuola-2009-12.html


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Settembre 2009)

La Lega sarà contenta adesso, un pò meno fra due anni quando si riapriranno le graduatorie e ci sarà l'esodo nelle regioni settentrionali (a meno che non blocchino anche la libertà di spostarsi all'interno delle regioni italiane, tutto può essere con questo governo).


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Settembre 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> http://www.repubblica.it/2009/09/se...la-2009-12/scuola-2009-12/scuola-2009-12.html


E se si sommano i singoli numeri relativi alle regioni si scopre perché la protesta è scoppiata _proprio al Sud. Più di 14 mila supplenze sulle 19 mila e 724 che scompariranno quest'anno (il 71 per cento) sono localizzate nelle otto regioni meridionali: Abruzzo, Molise, Campania, Basilicata, Calabria, Puglia, Sicilia e Sardegna. Pura casualità o calcolo? Una cosa è certa, della notizia saranno contenti gli esponenti della Lega che in questi mesi hanno sparato a zero sugli insegnanti meridionali, arrivando a dettare diktat allo stesso ministro dell'istruzione, Mariastella Gelmini. Il resto d'Italia perde pochi posti e la sofferenza è quindi contenuta. Le sei regioni padane dovranno rinunciare a 3.926 supplenze (il 20 per cento del totale). Un numero di posti inferiori a quello della sola Campania, che ne perde oltre 4 mila. _


_(4 settembre 2009) _

Perché?
Per la Primaria capisco, essedo stato abolito il modulo (però bisognerebbe anche riconoscere le responsabilità di come è stato attuato e perché non è stato l'avviamento al tempo pieno per cui era nato), ma non capisco perché ci sia stata questa riduzione di cattedre anche nella secondaria di primo grado solo al sud.
Me lo sai spiegare?


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E se si sommano i singoli numeri relativi alle regioni si scopre perché la protesta è scoppiata _proprio al Sud. Più di 14 mila supplenze sulle 19 mila e 724 che scompariranno quest'anno (il 71 per cento) sono localizzate nelle otto regioni meridionali: Abruzzo, Molise, Campania, Basilicata, Calabria, Puglia, Sicilia e Sardegna. Pura casualità o calcolo? Una cosa è certa, della notizia saranno contenti gli esponenti della Lega che in questi mesi hanno sparato a zero sugli insegnanti meridionali, arrivando a dettare diktat allo stesso ministro dell'istruzione, Mariastella Gelmini. Il resto d'Italia perde pochi posti e la sofferenza è quindi contenuta. Le sei regioni padane dovranno rinunciare a 3.926 supplenze (il 20 per cento del totale). Un numero di posti inferiori a quello della sola Campania, che ne perde oltre 4 mila. _
> 
> 
> _(4 settembre 2009) _
> ...


Te lo spiego subito.
Fino all'anno scorso in una sezione di una scuola media c'erano 2 docenti di lettere, che si dividevano le ore di italiano storia geografia nelle tre classi della sezione. Con la riforma Gelmini le ore d'italiano sono state diminuite, per cui in ogni sezione c'è un insegnante e 1/2 di lettere. Ciò ha portato ad una fisiologica riduzione delle cattedre. I presidi hanno poi la possibilità di utilizzare un insegnante perdente posto nella sua materia sul sostegno, se ne ha i titoli, cosa che ha portato la riduzione conseguente delle cattedre sul sostegno. A ciò va aggiunta l'assenza di nomine in ruolo, che ha lasciato molti docenti che quest'anno aspettavano il ruolo nelle graduatorie dei precari. Al Nord la riforma ha dato meno conseguenze perchè in quasi tutte le scuole c'è il tempo pieno, che lascia il numero delle ore di lettere invariato, cosa che qui al Sud è quasi del tutto inesistente a causa della mancanza di strutture.


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Settembre 2009)

Dimenticavo l'aumento del numero degli alunni per classe, che ha provocato la perdita di molte classi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Settembre 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Te lo spiego subito.
> Fino all'anno scorso in una sezione di una scuola media c'erano 2 docenti di lettere, che si dividevano le ore di italiano storia geografia nelle tre classi della sezione. Con la riforma Gelmini le ore d'italiano sono state diminuite, per cui in ogni sezione c'è un insegnante e 1/2 di lettere. Ciò ha portato ad una fisiologica riduzione delle cattedre. I presidi hanno poi la possibilità di utilizzare un insegnante perdente posto nella sua materia sul sostegno, se ne ha i titoli, cosa che ha portato la riduzione conseguente delle cattedre sul sostegno. A ciò va aggiunta l'assenza di nomine in ruolo, che ha lasciato molti docenti che quest'anno aspettavano il ruolo nelle graduatorie dei precari. Al Nord la riforma ha dato meno conseguenze perchè in quasi tutte le scuole c'è il tempo pieno, che lascia il numero delle ore di lettere invariato, cosa che qui al Sud è quasi del tutto inesistente a causa della mancanza di strutture.


 Ma no anche al nord è uguale e il tempo prolungato nelle medie è sempre stato marginale ...per questo non capisco.
Forse al sud vi erano normalmente classi meno numerose?


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Settembre 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Sono davvero abbattuta, Persa.
> Tutti i sacrifici (e i soldi) per l'università, le 4 SSIS fatte, tutto l'entusiasmo per un lavoro così bello ed impegnativo mi sembrano adesso inutili. Ho partecipato alle proteste a Bari di questi giorni, mi hanno provocato una tale amarezza che oggi ho deciso di restare a casa pur di non sentire di nuovo le grida di uomini e donne che non vogliono un'indennità di disoccupazione o un ruolo da tappabuchi (contratto di disponibilità), ma che vogliono una classe, una scuola dove lavorare e accumulare punteggio. Ed io per prima, giovane precaria, che vorrei sposarmi e non dipendere più dai miei genitori, mi trovo con le ali tarpate. Che schifo...


va bè ma non è che se tutti vogliono fare gli insegnanti lo stato può o deve dare lavoro a tutti.
capisco che a te piace insegnare (lo si capisce da come hai sempre parlato dei tuoi alunni) ma renditi conto che, a differenza di uno statale, chi lavora in una azienda privata non ha nessuna garanzia di passare di ruolo a vita tanto che c'è chi si è ritrovato a 50 anni senza lavoro a causa della crisi. 
nel frattempo che ti chiamano puoi sempre fare un altro lavoro per non pesare ai tuoi.


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Settembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> va bè ma non è che se tutti vogliono fare gli insegnanti lo stato può o deve dare lavoro a tutti.
> capisco che a te piace insegnare (lo si capisce da come hai sempre parlato dei tuoi alunni) ma renditi conto che, a differenza di uno statale, chi lavora in una azienda privata non ha nessuna garanzia di passare di ruolo a vita tanto che c'è chi si è ritrovato a 50 anni senza lavoro a causa della crisi.
> nel frattempo che ti chiamano puoi sempre fare un altro lavoro per non pesare ai tuoi.


giustissimo.
purtroppo non sono molti quelli che possono fare il lavoro che desiderano o per il quale hanno studiato


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> giustissimo.
> purtroppo non sono molti quelli che possono fare il lavoro che desiderano o per il quale hanno studiato


diciamo, piuttosto, che la realtà lavorativa è cambiata..e solo gli statali continuano a mantenere certi privilegi, cioè quelli già di ruolo..
mi spiace per Giusy perché lei ama davvero il suo mestiere, ma se penso ai ministeriali mi sale la carogna veramente..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Settembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> diciamo, piuttosto, che la realtà lavorativa è cambiata..e solo gli statali continuano a mantenere certi privilegi, cioè quelli già di ruolo..
> mi spiace per Giusy perché lei ama davvero il suo mestiere, ma se penso ai ministeriali mi sale la carogna veramente..


Non è che ci si debba obbligatoriamente adattare alla realtà lavorativa che viene imposto dai datori di lavoro o a loro stessi da un'economia senza alcun governo... ci si può opporre e lottare.
Il problema degli statali, tutti, è che svolgono una funzione pubblica insostituibile, perché se fornita dal privato ha tuttaltre finalità, mentre è stata diffusa nell'opinione pubblica l'idea che sono dei ipertutelati se non dei fannulloni parassiti.
Se si riducono i posti di lavoro nella scuola è perché scelto il risparmio anziché il miglioramento dell'educazione.
Quindi non sono in gioco i posti di lavoro dei precari (tra cui ci saranno ottimi elementi ed incapaci), ma la formazione delle nuove generazioni e il futuro del Paese.


----------



## Rebecca (6 Settembre 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Scusate, forse l'argomento non interesserà a molti, ma scrivo questo thread più che altro per sfogarmi, perchè sono davvero arrabbiata.
> E' iniziato il periodo dell'attesa: l'attesa per le convocazioni, momento fatidico in cui si ha la possibilità di scegliere una cattedra per lavorare tutto l'anno con il provveditorato. Ebbene, da alcuni giorni tra noi colleghi circolava la voce che quest'anno non sarebbero state date cattedre dal provveditorato, a causa della ben nota riforma Gelmini. Ebbene, ieri ho letto sul Corriere del Mezzogiorno la triste notizia che effettivamente non ci saranno supplenze per i precari nella provincia di Bari. Mi è montata una rabbia assurda. E tutto questo nel silenzio dei sindacati, della stampa, della politica. Nessuno che si occupa dei disoccupati della scuola, mentre si parla tanto (giustamente eh!) di chi perde il lavoro nelle fabbriche e nelle aziende. E noi? Non siamo anche noi disoccupati? Non abbiamo anche noi bisogno di risposte, di rassicurazioni? Invece ieri la Gelmini ha presentato la nuova formazione dei futuri docenti. Con che coraggio? Si parla dei futuri docenti, e quelli di oggi? Quelli che magari lavorano da 10 anni nella scuola e quest'anno resteranno a casa? Sono triste, triste ed arrabbiata.


Ciao.
Quindi non hai avuto il posto? Mi dispiace. Ma come è successo? Hanno tagliato classi?
Io quest'anno ero sicura di avere il ruolo, ma niente...


----------



## Rebecca (6 Settembre 2009)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Bè...vedo che lo sconforto su questo argomento è un altro motivo per andare d'accordo... sono insegnante abilitata...7 anni fa ho cambiato lavoro...due anni fa arriva la I cattedra alle medie dopo aver vinto il concorso di 8/9 anni fa ma arriva lontana km (il concorso era regionale) e per lo stesso stipendio lavoro a mezz'ora a piedi da casa mia: posto rifiutato, cancellata!!! Per la II cattedra alle superiori son stata convocata la settimana scorsa: per 3 posti convocati in 80 almeno...grazie a Dio a me non sono arrivati...posti allucinanti...avrei dovuto rinunciare ancora!!!
> Mi fa ridere la Gelmini...veramente ridere... Manco Maga Magò riuscirebbe a riportare ordine e dare un senso alle assunzioni e al precariato nella scuola di ogni ordine e grado!!!


Questo sembra che l'abbia scritto io. Anche io concorso 9 anni fa, scorso anno cattedrea elle medie lontano 100 km rifiutato, cancellata. Quest'anno convocata per le superiori (3 posti!!!) e non sono ancora arrivati a me!!!!
Copiona!


----------



## Rebecca (6 Settembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> va bè ma non è che se tutti vogliono fare gli insegnanti lo stato può o deve dare lavoro a tutti.
> capisco che a te piace insegnare (lo si capisce da come hai sempre parlato dei tuoi alunni) ma renditi conto che, a differenza di uno statale, chi lavora in una azienda privata non ha nessuna garanzia di passare di ruolo a vita tanto che c'è chi si è ritrovato a 50 anni senza lavoro a causa della crisi.
> nel frattempo che ti chiamano puoi sempre fare un altro lavoro per non pesare ai tuoi.


Qui devo dire che sono d'accordo. Io ho fatto il concorso 9 anni fa, prima o poi mi chiameranno, ma nel frattempo ho fatto un altro lavoro non potendomi permettere di fare la precaria anno dopo anno. Insomma, credo che per molti sia una scelta. Nel mio ente c'è uno che si è appena licenziato da un posto di ruolo per andare a fare il precario nella scuola...


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Settembre 2009)

Salve ragazzi, l'umore è sotto terra.
Si Anna, siamo d'accordo che non tutti possono fare gli insegnanti, ma la soluzione prospettata dalla Gelmini non mi sembra affatto vantaggiosa, più che altro sembra una farsa. Il problema, poi, è che una laureata in lettere classiche come me cosa può fare in alternativa al lavoro d'insegnante? Il mio ambito è l'archeologia, il latino, il greco, la letteratura, al massimo potrei impegnare il mio tempo in ripetizioni private o inviare il mio curriculum nelle scuole private o in quelle che aiutano a preparare agli esami. Per molti precari poi si pone il problema del punteggio, per noi vitale: se non lavoriamo non accumuliamo punteggio, ergo restiamo fermi in graduatoria, e il ruolo resta un miraggio (avevo calcolato che in 4-5 anni ce l'avrei fatta a raggiungerlo, oggi non riesco a quantificare il tempo necessario, sicuramente più di dieci anni).


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Settembre 2009)

Rita ha detto:


> Ciao.
> Quindi non hai avuto il posto? Mi dispiace. Ma come è successo? Hanno tagliato classi?
> Io quest'anno ero sicura di avere il ruolo, ma niente...


Non sapevo fossi un'insegnante....che bella sorpresa!
Niente cattedra annuale per me, cattedre ridotte a barzelletta.


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Settembre 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Salve ragazzi, l'umore è sotto terra.
> Si Anna, siamo d'accordo che non tutti possono fare gli insegnanti, ma la soluzione prospettata dalla Gelmini non mi sembra affatto vantaggiosa, più che altro sembra una farsa. Il problema, poi, è che una laureata in lettere classiche come me cosa può fare in alternativa al lavoro d'insegnante? Il mio ambito è l'archeologia, il latino, il greco, la letteratura, al massimo potrei impegnare il mio tempo in ripetizioni private o inviare il mio curriculum nelle scuole private o in quelle che aiutano a preparare agli esami. Per molti precari poi si pone il problema del punteggio, per noi vitale: se non lavoriamo non accumuliamo punteggio, ergo restiamo fermi in graduatoria, e il ruolo resta un miraggio (avevo calcolato che in 4-5 anni ce l'avrei fatta a raggiungerlo, oggi non riesco a quantificare il tempo necessario, sicuramente più di dieci anni).


si va bhè. immagino la delusione ma ti ripeto che sono pochi che trovano lavoro nel settore che desiderano e per cui hanno tanto studiato.


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> si va bhè. immagino la delusione ma ti ripeto che sono pochi che trovano lavoro nel settore che desiderano e per cui hanno tanto studiato.


Certo Asu, però devi ammettere che chi è laureato, che ne so, in giurisprudenza, in economia, in ingegneria, ha più alternative rispetto a me.... Il mio ambito, come del resto quello dei docenti di lettere in generale, è parecchio ristretto...


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Settembre 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Certo Asu, però devi ammettere che chi è laureato, che ne so, in giurisprudenza, in economia, in ingegneria, ha più alternative rispetto a me.... Il mio ambito, come del resto quello dei docenti di lettere in generale, è parecchio ristretto...


certo ma immagino che quando ti sei laureata  tu lo abbia messo in conto...


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> certo ma immagino che quando ti sei laureata tu lo abbia messo in conto...


Tant'è che volevo intraprendere la carriera universitaria...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




L'insegnamento, anche se adoro insegnare, è già un'alternativa a ciò che avrei voluto fare...


----------



## Grande82 (7 Settembre 2009)

ma il problema, scusate, non sono i posti di lavoro.
mi spiace per giusy e per tutti gli altri, ma sono migliaia le persone che non riescono a fare il lavoro che vorrebbero e per cui sono portate. 
E iscrivendosi a lettere... lo si può immaginare, purtroppo.
Il problema è la scuola!
Se ad un bambino togli 1/3 delle insegnanti, se gli riduci le ore, se pretendi di far graduatorie di merito (su che basi!?!?) per isegnanti e alunni come se si fosse sempre in un reality, che futuro conti di dare a questi ragazzi? 
La scuola, la sanità, la burocrazia NON SONO UN'IMPRESA!!!
Lo dovrebebro ricordare i governanti e i governati.
Non devono fare bilancio positivo queste istituzioni, ma dovrebbero essere fatte funzionare per il bene della società!!!
Se tagliassero (e lo fanno!!!) medici e infermieri in ogni ospedale, da oggi, e riducessero i turni (l'ospedale chiude alle 20, ad es, se ti senti male dopo le 20 devi andare in un altro ospedale a 30km..... ) come ci sentiremmo???
SOlo che i problemi e le conseguenze della scuola non ci paiono così tangibili!! Ma lo sono!!!


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (7 Settembre 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Scusate, forse l'argomento non interesserà a molti, ma scrivo questo thread più che altro per sfogarmi, perchè sono davvero arrabbiata.
> E' iniziato il periodo dell'attesa: l'attesa per le convocazioni, momento fatidico in cui si ha la possibilità di scegliere una cattedra per lavorare tutto l'anno con il provveditorato. Ebbene, da alcuni giorni tra noi colleghi circolava la voce che quest'anno non sarebbero state date cattedre dal provveditorato, a causa della ben nota riforma Gelmini. Ebbene, ieri ho letto sul Corriere del Mezzogiorno la triste notizia che effettivamente non ci saranno supplenze per i precari nella provincia di Bari. Mi è montata una rabbia assurda. E tutto questo nel silenzio dei sindacati, della stampa, della politica. Nessuno che si occupa dei disoccupati della scuola, mentre si parla tanto (giustamente eh!) di chi perde il lavoro nelle fabbriche e nelle aziende. E noi? Non siamo anche noi disoccupati? Non abbiamo anche noi bisogno di risposte, di rassicurazioni? Invece ieri la Gelmini ha presentato la nuova formazione dei futuri docenti. Con che coraggio? Si parla dei futuri docenti, e quelli di oggi? Quelli che magari lavorano da 10 anni nella scuola e quest'anno resteranno a casa? Sono triste, triste ed arrabbiata.


Ma insomma...cosa volete? Oltre al posto comodo e nessun controllo di qualità e/o di produttività? Anche il posto di lavoro garantito a vita? Ma fate il piacere!!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Ma insomma...cosa volete? Oltre al posto comodo e nessun controllo di qualità e/o di produttività? Anche il posto di lavoro garantito a vita? Ma fate il piacere!!!!!


 Ciao sei Renato o Mariastella?


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (7 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ciao sei Renato o Mariastella?


Ne uno ne l'altro. Solo una come Giusy che amava insegnare e che ha lasciato la scuola proprio a causa dell'atteggiamento di certi colleghi! Quando ho fatto notare che per una cattedra di 18 ore settimanali eravamo pagati adeguatamente rispetto alla media del settore privato dove la maggior parte dei laureati guadagna meno di un buon saldatore (....di cui se ne trovano assai pochi), si è scatenato l'inferno. Quando ho sottolineato che lo stipendio basso e le possibilità di carriera inesistenti non potevano essere una scusa per fare male il proprio lavoro,...apriti cielo! Quando mi sono rifiutata di fare da balia nei corridoi agli studenti "occupanti" dicendo che sarei andata in classe a fare il mio lavoro per chi intendeva la scuola come luogo in cui iniziare a costruire il proprio futuro....scontro mega con il preside!

Continuo?


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (7 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ciao sei Renato o Mariastella?


E in ogni caso Brunetta dovrebbe essere guardato come un eroe....ha presente il fegato che ci vuole a rimboccarsi le maniche e mettere mano (non bocca) ai problemi?  Magari ogni tanto sbaglia, nessuno lo nega, ma almeno qualcosa cerca di fare per dare una mossa all'esercito dei fannulloni statali!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Ne uno ne l'altro. Solo una come Giusy che amava insegnare e che ha lasciato la scuola proprio a causa dell'atteggiamento di certi colleghi! Quando ho fatto notare che per una cattedra di 18 ore settimanali eravamo pagati adeguatamente rispetto alla media del settore privato dove la maggior parte dei laureati guadagna meno di un buon saldatore (....di cui se ne trovano assai pochi), si è scatenato l'inferno. Quando ho sottolineato che lo stipendio basso e le possibilità di carriera inesistenti non potevano essere una scusa per fare male il proprio lavoro,...apriti cielo! Quando mi sono rifiutata di fare da balia nei corridoi agli studenti "occupanti" dicendo che sarei andata in classe a fare il mio lavoro per chi intendeva la scuola come luogo in cui iniziare a costruire il proprio futuro....scontro mega con il preside!
> 
> Continuo?


Allora sei competente.
Visto la tua disponibilita, mi spieghi quali sono, secondo te, i controlli di qualità applicabili alla scuola, secondo i diversi ordini di scuola, considerando le diverse variabili?


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (7 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Allora sei competente.
> Visto la tua disponibilita, mi spieghi quali sono, secondo te, i controlli di qualità applicabili alla scuola, secondo i diversi ordini di scuola, considerando le diverse variabili?


Una costante verifica del livello di apprendimento delle classi, tanto per cominciare. 

Il licenziamento dei professori assenteisti (leggi quelli che partono per le vacanze di Natale e rientrano dopo quelle di Pasqua, magari con certificato medico del fratello o del cugino..che certifica il mal di schiena o la cefalea?)

Non voglio generalizzare, ci sono ex colleghi che meriterebbero un monumento al valore per la dedizione e la qualità dell'insegnamento...ma le mele marce o i laureati/laureate che si parcheggiano nella scuola perchè così possono seguire mglio la famiglia o lo studio privato di architetto, commercialista, avvocato etc. sono davvvero troppe!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Una costante verifica del livello di apprendimento delle classi, tanto per cominciare.
> 
> Il licenziamento dei professori assenteisti (leggi quelli che partono per le vacanze di Natale e rientrano dopo quelle di Pasqua, magari con certificato medico del fratello o del cugino..che certifica il mal di schiena o la cefalea?)
> 
> Non voglio generalizzare, ci sono ex colleghi che meriterebbero un monumento al valore per la dedizione e la qualità dell'insegnamento...ma le mele marce o i laureati/laureate che si parcheggiano nella scuola perchè così possono seguire mglio la famiglia o lo studio privato di architetto, commercialista, avvocato etc. sono davvvero troppe!


 Come si misura il livello di apprendimento?
La presenza è un indicatore di qualità.
Quali altri indicatori di merito degli insegnanti proponi.


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Settembre 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Ma insomma...cosa volete? Oltre al posto comodo e nessun controllo di qualità e/o di produttività? Anche il posto di lavoro garantito a vita? Ma fate il piacere!!!!!


Guarda che noi stiamo solo chiedendo il posto che è nostro di diritto dopo tanti anni di soldi dati allo Stato e sacrifici. Tra le altre cose, ci hanno preso per il fondoschiena quando ci hanno detto che avrebbero fatto più di 15000 assunzioni in ruolo. Stiamo solo cercando di far valere i nostri sacrosanti diritti. Stiamo pregando lo Stato di lavorare, mica di avere il biglietto gratis per il paese dei balocchi!


----------



## Grande82 (7 Settembre 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> E in ogni caso Brunetta dovrebbe essere guardato come un eroe....ha presente il fegato che ci vuole a rimboccarsi le maniche e mettere mano (non bocca) ai problemi?  Magari ogni tanto sbaglia, nessuno lo nega, ma almeno qualcosa cerca di fare per dare una mossa all'esercito dei fannulloni statali!!!


l'errore di brunetta non sono le intenzioni, infatti, ma i metodi.
se io ti dicessi che i ragazzini dodicenni a milano usano rubare nelle cartolerie, troveresti giusto far pagare, ad ogni dodicenne che entra in una cartoleria due euro per risarcire un eventuale furto?
Eppure con i permessi per malattia brunetta fa questo.
I medici che fanno certificati ai parenti la passano liscia (e potrebbero essere radiati dall'albo) e chi si prende l'influenza perde parte dello stipendio.
E' solo per fare un esempio: il succo è che si devono trovare soluzioni valide e serie, non effetto placebo per il popolo.... 
PS ultima cosa: quando parli di 18 ore, intendi in classe, no? E quelle che si smazzano a casa per preparare lezioni, compiti e correzioni? Che ci siano scansafatiche è indubbio, ma allora l'insegnante nel quartiere 'diffcile' non avrà mai l'aumento anche se lavora benissimo, mentre quella nel quartiere 'bene' sarà sempre avvantaggiata?


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (7 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Come si misura il livello di apprendimento?
> La presenza è un indicatore di qualità.
> Quali altri indicatori di merito degli insegnanti proponi.


Attraverso "commissioni" di valutazioni interne, per esempio. Meglio ancora "commissioni" super partes fatte da docenti di altri istituti. 

Test di soddisfazione anonimi diffusi fra gli studenti e le loro famiglie. Non sottovalutiamo i nostri ragazzi, sanno giudicare e sanno rispondere bene a chi si propone loro dimostrando competenza "tecnica" e dedizione al proprio lavoro.

Aggiornamento continuo e mirato degli insegnanti, sottoposto ad un esame finale serio che certifichi non solo la partecipazione ma anche l'apprendimento da parte dell'insegnate.

Le modalità sono tante e lo sappiamo tutti. Basterebbero molta buona volontà ed un po' di buonsenso da parte di tutti.


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (7 Settembre 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Guarda che noi stiamo solo chiedendo il posto che è nostro di diritto dopo tanti anni di soldi dati allo Stato e sacrifici. Tra le altre cose, ci hanno preso per il fondoschiena quando ci hanno detto che avrebbero fatto più di 15000 assunzioni in ruolo. Stiamo solo cercando di far valere i nostri sacrosanti diritti. Stiamo pregando lo Stato di lavorare, mica di avere il biglietto gratis per il paese dei balocchi!


Soldi dati allo Stato? Sacrifici? Si ha diritto ad un posto di lavoro:

1. se il posto di lavoro esiste
2. se si è qualificati ad ottenerlo.

Il lavoro è un diritto ma anche un dovere. Voi chiedete che si assuma gente per posti spesso inesistenti. Oppure sostenete che si lasciano le classi scoperte?


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (7 Settembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> l'errore di brunetta non sono le intenzioni, infatti, ma i metodi.
> se io ti dicessi che i ragazzini dodicenni a milano usano rubare nelle cartolerie, troveresti giusto far pagare, ad ogni dodicenne che entra in una cartoleria due euro per risarcire un eventuale furto?
> Eppure con i permessi per malattia brunetta fa questo.
> I medici che fanno certificati ai parenti la passano liscia (e potrebbero essere radiati dall'albo) e chi si prende l'influenza perde parte dello stipendio.
> ...


Scusa, sai quanto guadagna un impiegato del settore privato per 40 ore settimanali?
Meno di un insegnante che con le attività "collaterali" dovrebbe lavorare altre 22 ore. 
Con la piccola differenza che l'impiegato (magari con lo stesso titolo di studio dell'insegnante) le 40 ore le passa in ufficio con il fiato del titolare o del superiore sul collo!


----------



## Grande82 (7 Settembre 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Scusa, sai quanto guadagna un impiegato del settore privato per 40 ore settimanali?
> Meno di un insegnante che con le attività "collaterali" dovrebbe lavorare altre 22 ore.
> Con la piccola differenza che l'impiegato (magari con lo stesso titolo di studio dell'insegnante) le 40 ore le passa in ufficio con il fiato del titolare o del superiore sul collo!


 io so che mia madre che insegna da 30 anni tutte le mattine (sabato incluso) almeno una 30ina di ore e va a scuola anche ogni pomeriggio per rientri o attività collaterali prende la stessa cifra che prendo io che lavoro da 3 anni in un'azienda privata.


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (7 Settembre 2009)

Scusate la durezza, ma una scuola migliore significherebbe una società migliore ed un futuro più sicuro per i nostri ragazzi.

Questo non significa che ciò che viene dal Ministero della Pubblica Istruzione sia sempre da positivo. Gli ultimi ministri hanno fatto più danni che altro con le loro pretese di riforma. Magari sono stati mossi da buone intenzioni ma i risultati sono stati spesso devastanti.


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Settembre 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Soldi dati allo Stato? Sacrifici? Si ha diritto ad un posto di lavoro:
> 
> 1. se il posto di lavoro esiste
> 2. se si è qualificati ad ottenerlo.
> ...


1. con le SSIS ufficialmente si sfornavano docenti che avrebbero sostituito i pensionamenti, non a caso erano a numero chiuso.
2. un punteggio in una graduatoria, ahimè, non indica se si è qualificati o meno.
Le classi non sono mai rimaste scoperte, quindi il posto c'era per molti più docenti. Quest'anno si è seguita una politica tesa a ridurre il numero delle classi creando classi da 30-32 alunni. Per non parlare della riduzione delle ore di italiano...


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Settembre 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Scusate la durezza, ma una scuola migliore significherebbe una società migliore ed un futuro più sicuro per i nostri ragazzi.
> 
> Questo non significa che ciò che viene dal Ministero della Pubblica Istruzione sia sempre da positivo. Gli ultimi ministri hanno fatto più danni che altro con le loro pretese di riforma. Magari sono stati mossi da buone intenzioni ma i risultati sono stati spesso devastanti.


Mi dispiace deluderti, ma con questa riforma e questi tagli la situazione della nostra scuola peggiora.


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (7 Settembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> io so che mia madre che insegna da 30 anni tutte le mattine (sabato incluso) almeno una 30ina di ore e va a scuola anche ogni pomeriggio per rientri o attività collaterali prende la stessa cifra che prendo io che lavoro da 3 anni in un'azienda privata.


Non confondiamo le ore in cattedra con le ore di presenza a scuola.


----------



## Grande82 (7 Settembre 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Scusate la durezza, ma una scuola migliore significherebbe una società migliore ed un futuro più sicuro per i nostri ragazzi.
> 
> Questo non significa che ciò che viene dal Ministero della Pubblica Istruzione sia sempre da positivo. Gli ultimi ministri hanno fatto più danni che altro con le loro pretese di riforma. Magari sono stati mossi da buone intenzioni ma i risultati sono stati spesso devastanti.


 il problema della gelmini è che non è nemmeno mossa da buone intenzioni.
ma solo dal desiderio di compiacere il pres del cons con un pò di tagli economici che non facciano troppi danni immediati, e dalla volontà di fare riforme, come quelle di brunetta, populistiche, che la gente acclama come fossero la risposta alle preghiere senza riflettere sull'impatto effettivo.

Dimmi cosa significherebbe per te se il tuo datore di lavoro ti dicesse che per i primi 15gg di malattia ogni anno ti verranno decurtati soldi dallo stipendio? (circa 500 euro).
Come reagiresti? E sopratutto cosa faresti se ti trovassi con l'influenza e 40 di febbre o con un bel raffreddore serio o con l'influenza A?


----------



## Grande82 (7 Settembre 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Non confondiamo le ore in cattedra con le ore di presenza a scuola.


 non le confondo, mia madre è alle elementari e deve garantire il maestro unico, lo dimentichi?


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (7 Settembre 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> 1. con le SSIS ufficialmente si sfornavano docenti che avrebbero sostituito i pensionamenti, non a caso erano a numero chiuso.
> 2. un punteggio in una graduatoria, ahimè, non indica se si è qualificati o meno.
> Le classi non sono mai rimaste scoperte, quindi il posto c'era per molti più docenti. Quest'anno si è seguita una politica tesa a ridurre il numero delle classi creando classi da 30-32 alunni. Per non parlare della riduzione delle ore di italiano...





Giusy ha detto:


> Mi dispiace deluderti, ma con questa riforma e questi tagli la situazione della nostra scuola peggiora.


Le SSIS potevano essere una buona idea. Sono state gestite molto malissimo e non hanno risolto il problema dei precari che io preferisco vedere come problema dalla parte dello studente che ad ogni round di nomine cambia insegnante, alla faccia della continuità didattica.

Non sostengo che questa riforma sia positiva o efficace. Sostengo che la scuola ha bisogno di una VERA riforma fuori dalla logica del risparmio da una parte e della difesa degli interessi corporativi degli insegnanti dall'altra.

Tutti si dovrebbero mettere a ragionare di una vera riforma qualitativa dell'intero sistema a beneficio della qualità della scuola e della formazione dello studente.

tutto qua.


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (7 Settembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> il problema della gelmini è che non è nemmeno mossa da buone intenzioni.
> ma solo dal desiderio di compiacere il pres del cons con un pò di tagli economici che non facciano troppi danni immediati, e dalla volontà di fare riforme, come quelle di brunetta, populistiche, che la gente acclama come fossero la risposta alle preghiere senza riflettere sull'impatto effettivo.
> 
> Dimmi cosa significherebbe per te se il tuo datore di lavoro ti dicesse che per i primi 15gg di malattia ogni anno ti verranno decurtati soldi dallo stipendio? (circa 500 euro).
> Come reagiresti? E sopratutto cosa faresti se ti trovassi con l'influenza e 40 di febbre o con un bel raffreddore serio o con l'influenza A?


Peccato che magari il populismo nasca dal fatto che come dipendente privato prima di metterti in malattia magari ci pensi bene mentre come dipendente privato al primo starnuto presenti il certificato. E' una generalizzazione, certo, ma non facciamo finta di non conoscere questi dipendenti pubblici o di non sapere che ci fanno arrabbiare quando di fronte a loro non c'è "l'utente" ma noi, che abbiamo fretta, che non riceviamo risposte, che perdiamo i pacchi postali e non abbiamo nessuno a cui far valere le nostre ragioni....etc. 

Anche le tue affermazioni sono populismo ....al contrario!


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Settembre 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Le SSIS potevano essere una buona idea. Sono state gestite molto malissimo e non hanno risolto il problema dei precari che io preferisco vedere come problema dalla parte dello studente che ad ogni round di nomine cambia insegnante, alla faccia della continuità didattica.
> 
> Non sostengo che questa riforma sia positiva o efficace. Sostengo che la scuola ha bisogno di una VERA riforma fuori dalla logica del risparmio da una parte e della difesa degli interessi corporativi degli insegnanti dall'altra.
> 
> ...


Guarda che noi insegnanti chiediamo da tempo che lo Stato sostenga la continuità didattica, soprattutto per i disabili, per i quali è indispensabile. Proprio perchè non si garantisce il ruolo c'è un continuo cambio di insegnanti, credi che sia facile per un precario cambiare scuola, classi, alunni ogni anno???? La verità è che non si ascoltano assolutamente le proposte che partono da noi docenti, ma si gestisce il tutto come se la scuola fosse un'industria che mette in cassa integrazione e licenzia. Un altro tipo di mentalità è ignoto al nostro governo. Oggi pensavo all'indennità di disoccupazione: chi non lavorerà quest'anno e ne godrà, l'anno prossimo dovrà ancora averla, come anche fra due anni, fra tre anni e così via...finchè non trova un altro lavoro o muore, perchè andando avanti così non potrà accumulare punteggio e quindi non prenderà la cattedra l'anno prossimo, fra due anni e così via. Bella idea!


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (7 Settembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> non le confondo, mia madre è alle elementari e deve garantire il maestro unico, lo dimentichi?


Io ci sono cresciuta con il maestro unico e francamente non aveva niente da invidiare ai vari moduli!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> *a)Attraverso "commissioni" di valutazioni interne, per esempio*. Meglio ancora "commissioni" super partes fatte da docenti di altri istituti.
> 
> *b)Test di soddisfazione anonimi diffusi fra gli studenti e le loro famiglie*. Non sottovalutiamo i nostri ragazzi, sanno giudicare e sanno rispondere bene a chi si propone loro dimostrando competenza "tecnica" e dedizione al proprio lavoro.
> 
> ...


 Vedi ti chiedevo perché ho fatto parte di commissioni per la valutazione da ventanni, sia della qualità del servizio, sia dell'apprendimento degli alunni, sia del lavoro svolto a scuola, ma il problema non è valutare, ma cosa e come.
*a)*Chi aveva proposto un sistema di valutazioni degli insegnanti che considerava molteplici indicatori è stato Berlinguer e è stato contestato perché pur essendo vari gli aspetti considerati  non era certo che fossero validi per valutare la competenza e l'efficienza degli insegnati.
Ad esempio vi era la partecipazione a commissioni, ma poi sorge il problema di valutare il lavoro complessivo della commissione e il contributo dei singoli membri.
La Commissione interna della scuola con gli insegnanti che creassero criteri per autovalutarsi è stata scartata per la sfiducia di base che fa immaginare che per spirito corporativo nessuno si potesse valutare negativamente e così è lo stesso fatto da scuole diverse per la macchinosità.
Inoltre è un lavoro che non si può svolgere in poche ore di commissione e che andrebbe retribuito a parte (ammesso di trovare diponibilità e competenze per farlo) e i fondi non non si vogliono trovare.
*b)*I test per le famiglie (e poi per gli studenti, in forme diverse anche per i piccoli) sono diffusi da moltissimo tempo in quasi tutte le scuole (nella mia da più di 15 anni) e lo scopo non può essere, come comunemente si crede, (spiego non a te, che sei esperta e certamente già lo sai, ma chi non fosse informato) avere una valutazione del gradimento dell'insegnamento, che è appunto cosa molto difficile da valutare anche per gli esperti, figuriamoci da parte dei genitori (generalmente valutano ottima la scuola in cui i loro figli ottengono voti alti...), ma ha lo scopo di verificare se la comunicazione degli obiettivi e delle modalità adottate per perseguirli sono chiari.
c) L'aggiornamento degli insegnanti è un diritto dovere, ma i fondi destinati ad esse sono sempre più scarsi. Era stato riconosciuto il valore dell'autoaggiornamento (essendo insegnanti dovrebbero essere in grado di apprendere da dei testi senza aver bisogno necessariamente di un corso in presenza), ma ultimamente la riduzione dei fondi non consente più il rimborso dei libri.
I corsi di aggiornamento ormai hanno quasi tutti una struttura sperimentale, ma non vi è alcuna garanzia che chi ha sperimentato una tecnica (e abbia ottenuto una certificazione in merito) poi la apllichi, né che la tecnica appresa sia quelli più adatta per ottenere il miglioramento dell'apprendimento.

Però se lo scopo della valutazione è migliorare l'apprendimento nessuno delle cose da te elencate è finalizzato a questo, ma solo a valutare la presenza degli insegnanti nelle varie attività.

Non era una provocazione la mia, ma un'osservazione di come a certe dichiarazioni di voler migliorare la scuola non corrispondano interventi seri di miglioramento.
L'Invalsi ha lavorato a lungo su questo argomento, poi sono stati cambiati dirigenti e il sistema di valutazione degli apprendimenti si è rivelato inaffidabile, secondo lo stesso ministro che l'ha voluto.


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (7 Settembre 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Guarda che noi insegnanti chiediamo da tempo che lo Stato sostenga la continuità didattica, soprattutto per i disabili, per i quali è indispensabile. Proprio perchè non si garantisce il ruolo c'è un continuo cambio di insegnanti, credi che sia facile per un precario cambiare scuola, classi, alunni ogni anno???? La verità è che non si ascoltano assolutamente le proposte che partono da noi docenti, ma si gestisce il tutto come se la scuola fosse un'industria che mette in cassa integrazione e licenzia. Un altro tipo di mentalità è ignoto al nostro governo. Oggi pensavo all'indennità di disoccupazione: chi non lavorerà quest'anno e ne godrà, l'anno prossimo dovrà ancora averla, come anche fra due anni, fra tre anni e così via...finchè non trova un altro lavoro o muore, perchè andando avanti così non potrà accumulare punteggio e quindi non prenderà la cattedra l'anno prossimo, fra due anni e così via. Bella idea!


Non dico che il sistema funzioni bene. A furia di voler garantire qualcosa a tutti nel corso degli anni si è sfasciato. NOn funziona e siamo d'accordo ma la sua riforma non avverrà mai se ognuno difenderà il proprio orto. La scuola deve prima di tutto essere concepita come bene comune. 
Ora è solo un carrozzone costoso e mal gestito. Da molti.


----------



## Grande82 (7 Settembre 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Peccato che magari il populismo nasca dal fatto che come dipendente privato prima di metterti in malattia magari ci pensi bene mentre come dipendente privato al primo starnuto presenti il certificato. E' una generalizzazione, certo, ma non facciamo finta di non conoscere questi dipendenti pubblici o di non sapere che ci fanno arrabbiare quando di fronte a loro non c'è "l'utente" ma noi, che abbiamo fretta, che non riceviamo risposte, che perdiamo i pacchi postali e non abbiamo nessuno a cui far valere le nostre ragioni....etc.
> 
> Anche le tue affermazioni sono populismo ....al contrario!


 dici? Io mi indigno che anche un solo innocente debba pagare solo perchè non si VUOLE fare un controllo serio.
Tornando al mio esempio: controllare i medici, fare verifiche, dare il potere ai medici dell'inps di fare visite anche loro... hanno accorciato gli orari di visita (pagano meno i medici appositi), non controllano i medici di famiglia e chi prescrive lunghe malattie per nulla, ma hanno tolto lo stipendio ai primi 15 gg di malattia (così risparmiano ancora). non vedi che sono scelte mirate SOLO al guadagno economico e NON alla porduttività? Se no farebbero controlli anche sulle capacità di chi lavora....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 lo fanno? no, prima le riforme facili, poi forse..... il resto.
(oltretutto non garantire la malattia è anticostituzionale).


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Scusate la durezza, ma una scuola migliore significherebbe una società migliore ed un futuro più sicuro per i nostri ragazzi.
> 
> Questo non significa che ciò che viene dal Ministero della Pubblica Istruzione sia sempre da positivo. Gli ultimi ministri hanno fatto più danni che altro con le loro pretese di riforma. Magari sono stati mossi da buone intenzioni ma i risultati sono stati spesso devastanti.


 E pensi che la scuola possa migliorare diminuendo le ore di scuola e aumentando gli alunni per classe?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Le SSIS potevano essere una buona idea. Sono state gestite molto malissimo e non hanno risolto il problema dei precari che io preferisco vedere come problema dalla parte dello studente che ad ogni round di nomine cambia insegnante, alla faccia della continuità didattica.
> 
> Non sostengo che questa riforma sia positiva o efficace. Sostengo che la scuola ha bisogno di una VERA riforma fuori dalla logica del risparmio da una parte e della difesa degli interessi corporativi degli insegnanti dall'altra.
> 
> ...


Com'è il modo di dire?
Non si fanno le nozze con i fichi secchi.


----------



## Grande82 (7 Settembre 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Io ci sono cresciuta con il maestro unico e francamente non aveva niente da invidiare ai vari moduli!


 ommioddio, pure io avevo il maestro unico.
i tuoi figli sono uguali a te? fanno gli stessi orari di scuola/casa/attività sportive/gioco in strada con gli amici?
quelli che vedo io no, sono cambiati.
cambiano i bambini e il nostro modo di essere genitori, deve cambiare pure la scuola, garantendo una pluralità di volti e attività.
Se è per questo al tempo del libro Cuore c'era un solo maestro per 50studenti e più. E solo se avevi soldi facevi il liceo, se no le scuole professionali.
Torniamo lì????


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Io ci sono cresciuta con il maestro unico e francamente non aveva niente da invidiare ai vari moduli!


 Voler confrontare la scuola e gli alunni di ventanni fa non ha molto senso soprattutto sul piano personale di chi comunque era un alunno senza perticolari difficoltà, visto che poi ha proseguito gli studi.
I moduli sono nati con il chiaro intento di essere avvio al tempo pieno diffuso (per superare la diffidenza di parte delle famiglie di alcune zone d'Italia e per lasciare il tempo agli enti locali di adeguare le strutture -se non vi erano spazi per laboratori come si sarebbe potuto attuare il tempo pieno che non fosse solo scuola lunga?) e poi sono stati congelati per questioni di risparmio.


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (7 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Vedi ti chiedevo perché ho fatto parte di commissioni per la valutazione da ventanni, sia della qualità del servizio, sia dell'apprendimento degli alunni, sia del lavoro svolto a scuola, ma il problema non è valutare, ma cosa e come.
> *a)*Chi aveva proposto un sistema di valutazioni degli insegnanti che considerava molteplici indicatori è stato Berlinguer e è stato contestato perché pur essendo vari gli aspetti considerati  non era certo che fossero validi per valutare la competenza e l'efficienza degli insegnati.
> Ad esempio vi era la partecipazione a commissioni, ma poi sorge il problema di valutare il lavoro complessivo della commissione e il contributo dei singoli membri.
> La Commissione interna della scuola con gli insegnanti che creassero criteri per autovalutarsi è stata scartata per la sfiducia di base che fa immaginare che per spirito corporativo nessuno si potesse valutare negativamente e così è lo stesso fatto da scuole diverse per la macchinosità.
> ...


Non è una provocazione certo e il lavoro da fare è duro e difficile. Personalmente ho un atteggiamento molto anglosassone (per formazione e per mia forma mentale) nei confronti della scola e  del lavoro. Per quanto mi riguarda l'etica è uno stile di vita e le contorsioni del sistema Italia,  sempre pronto a trovare la sfumatura di grigio che non scontenti nessuno, mi irritano. 

A volte le soluzione pragmatiche sono le migliori. Ma in Italia non funziona mai così!


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Settembre 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Non è una provocazione certo e il lavoro da fare è duro e difficile. Personalmente ho un atteggiamento molto anglosassone (per formazione e per mia forma mentale) nei confronti della scola e del lavoro. Per quanto mi riguarda l'etica è uno stile di vita e le contorsioni del sistema Italia, sempre pronto a trovare la sfumatura di grigio che non scontenti nessuno, mi irritano.
> 
> A volte le soluzione pragmatiche sono le migliori. Ma in Italia non funziona mai così!


Io non ho chiara in testa una possibile soluzione, ma mi piaceva l'idea di Fioroni: entro un tot di anni dare il ruolo a tutti i docenti precari e contemporaneamente chiudere l'accesso alle graduatorie finchè non fossero stati del tutto eliminati i precari. Soluzione che avrebbe richiesto del tempo, ma almeno avrebbe risolto il problema del precariato! Mi dici ora come si risolverà?


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (7 Settembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ommioddio, pure io avevo il maestro unico.
> i tuoi figli sono uguali a te? fanno gli stessi orari di scuola/casa/attività sportive/gioco in strada con gli amici?
> quelli che vedo io no, sono cambiati.
> cambiano i bambini e il nostro modo di essere genitori, deve cambiare pure la scuola, garantendo una pluralità di volti e attività.
> ...


Non torniamo lì...facciamo tutti il liceo scientifico perchè fa figo...poi cerchiamo saldatori o manutentori (che non troviamo) a 4000 euro al mese! Però intanto inculchiamo ai ragazzi che il lavoro che sporca le mani è umiliante e che quindi è meglio se lo fa un extracomunitario. Noi preferiamo fare il sit-in da precario davanti al provveditorato.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Non è una provocazione certo e il lavoro da fare è duro e difficile. Personalmente ho un atteggiamento molto anglosassone (per formazione e per mia forma mentale) nei confronti della scola e del lavoro. Per quanto mi riguarda l'etica è uno stile di vita e le contorsioni del sistema Italia, sempre pronto a trovare la sfumatura di grigio che non scontenti nessuno, mi irritano.
> 
> A volte le soluzione pragmatiche sono le migliori. Ma in Italia non funziona mai così!


 In Italia si è scelto di abbandonare tutte le esperienze positive (prima fa tutti il tentativo di distruggere la scuola elementare ammirata in tutto il mondo...) e mantenerle solo dove altrimenti vi sarebbe stata una sollevazione delle famiglie (che vi era stata negli anni scorsi, con petizioni, manifestazioni e proteste varie) con il solo obiettivo di risparmiare.


----------



## Grande82 (7 Settembre 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Non torniamo lì...facciamo tutti il liceo scientifico perchè fa figo...poi cerchiamo saldatori o manutentori (che non troviamo) a 4000 euro al mese! Però intanto inculchiamo ai ragazzi che il lavoro che sporca le mani è umiliante e che quindi è meglio se lo fa un extracomunitario. Noi preferiamo fare il sit-in da precario davanti al provveditorato.


 ma io sono favorevolissima a istituti professionalizzanti seri (di cui purtroppo c'è enorme carenza al sud), il problema è che la soluzione NON è far fuori chi non ce la fa, ma motivare le persone secondo le attitudini e non le possibilità economiche. 
non è quello che si vive oggi.


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Settembre 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Non torniamo lì...facciamo tutti il liceo scientifico perchè fa figo...poi cerchiamo saldatori o manutentori (che non troviamo) a 4000 euro al mese! Però intanto inculchiamo ai ragazzi che il lavoro che sporca le mani è umiliante e che quindi è meglio se lo fa un extracomunitario. Noi preferiamo fare il sit-in da precario davanti al provveditorato.


 
In realtà c'è stato un boom degli istituti professionali....e ti garantisco che alcuni qui da noi sono veramente formativi.
Io il sit-in lo faccio e continuerò a farlo perchè mi sento presa in giro.
Questo governo vuol togliermi anche questa libertà????


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Non torniamo lì...facciamo tutti il liceo scientifico perchè fa figo...poi cerchiamo saldatori o manutentori (che non troviamo) a 4000 euro al mese! Però intanto inculchiamo ai ragazzi che il lavoro che sporca le mani è umiliante e che quindi è meglio se lo fa un extracomunitario. Noi preferiamo fare il sit-in da precario davanti al provveditorato.


 Ma chi te l'ha detto?
Tu comunque fai il saldatore?
No?
Come mai?
Forse perché è un lavoro duro e poco gratificante e non apprezzato socialmente?
Eppure guadagneresti molto di più che insegnando o lavorando nel privato (a quanto dici).
Non lo fai anche perché credi nel valore della cultura e hai quindi scelto un altro percorso di studi.
Chiaro che servono anche i saldatori e le scuole tecniche-professionali  dovrebbero fare un lavoro di orientamento in base alle opportunità del mondo del lavoro (a lungo termine), ma andrebbe nel contempo fatto un forte investimento sulla scuola media (secondaria di primo grado) e sulle scuole tecniche professionali per assicurare ad ogni cittadino una solida formazione umana.
Non di solo pane (e stipendio) vive l'uomo!


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (7 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E pensi che la scuola possa migliorare diminuendo le ore di scuola e aumentando gli alunni per classe?


Confesso che di scuola elementare mi intendo poco. Ho sempre insegnato (quando insegnavo) alle superiori. Non metto piede in un campo che conosco poco (lo conosco avendo i figli alle elementari e francamente alcune attività che  contribuiscono a riempire le ore mi paiono cavolate. Es. come insegnante di lingua vedo più disastri che benefici nell'insegnamento dell'inglese impartito da maestre senza le necessarie conoscenze di L2, che dire poi dell'educazione motoria insegnata da maestre che prima dovrebbero farne loro!!! mentre i diplomati ISEF sono a spasso!)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Confesso che di scuola elementare mi intendo poco. Ho sempre insegnato (quando insegnavo) alle superiori. Non metto piede in un campo che conosco poco (lo conosco avendo i figli alle elementari e francamente alcune attività che contribuiscono a riempire le ore mi paiono cavolate. Es. come insegnante di lingua vedo più disastri che benefici nell'insegnamento dell'inglese impartito da maestre senza le necessarie conoscenze di L2, che dire poi dell'educazione motoria insegnata da maestre che prima dovrebbero farne loro!!! mentre i diplomati ISEF sono a spasso!)


 Le tue osservazioni non fanno che confermare che ...i fichi secchi devono bastare per pranzo e cena.


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (7 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma chi te l'ha detto?
> Tu comunque fai il saldatore?
> No?
> Come mai?
> ...


Ho una ditta mia. I saldatori (o figure equivalenti) li cerco e fatico a trovarli. Per pagarmi gli studi (non per necessità ma per mio desiderio d'indipendenza) Ho impartito montagne di lezione lautamente retribuite a fior di cretini che sarebbero stati forse ottimi idraulici e che invece all'alba dei trent'anni (e a spalle della comunità) si sono laureati senza che mai nessuno potesse dire loro chiaramente "non hai la stoffa per studiare"....cosa che invece accade tranquillamente in altri Paesi. 

Non di solo stipendio vive l'uomo (specie se a trent'anni sta disoccupato a farsi mantenere da mammà!).


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (7 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Le tue osservazioni non fanno che confermare che ...i fichi secchi devono bastare per pranzo e cena.


Che vuol dire?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Che vuol dire?


Che inglese nella primaria si è deciso di farla fare alle insegnanti stesse con formazione di sempre meno ore per risparmiare.
Ora mariastella ha proposto di formare TUTTE le insegnanti con 40h per l'insegnamento dell'inglese anche partendo da zero e ...ha diminuito le ore per i bambini.
Attività motoria invece DEVE essere fatta dalle insegnanti perché non dovrebbe essere educazione fisica e avviamentoo allo sport (almeno nelle prime classi), ma strettamente connessa alla formazione dele strutture del pensiero: i bambini fanno quello che hanno sperimentato fisicamente. Non so se i laureati in scienze sportive abbiano questo tipo di competenze.
Ovvio che la formazione iniziale degli insegnanti elementari non dava queste competenze, ma gli insegnanti se le sono costruite attraverso l'autoaggiornamento e l'autoformazione.


----------



## Rebecca (7 Settembre 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Salve ragazzi, l'umore è sotto terra.
> Si Anna, siamo d'accordo che non tutti possono fare gli insegnanti, ma la soluzione prospettata dalla Gelmini non mi sembra affatto vantaggiosa, più che altro sembra una farsa. I*l problema, poi, è che una laureata in lettere classiche come me cosa può fare in alternativa al lavoro d'insegnante?* *Il mio ambito è l'archeologia, il latino, il greco, la letteratura, al massimo potrei impegnare il mio tempo in ripetizioni private o inviare il mio curriculum nelle scuole private o in quelle che aiutano a preparare agli esami.* Per molti precari poi si pone il problema del punteggio, per noi vitale: se non lavoriamo non accumuliamo punteggio, ergo restiamo fermi in graduatoria, e il ruolo resta un miraggio (avevo calcolato che in 4-5 anni ce l'avrei fatta a raggiungerlo, oggi non riesco a quantificare il tempo necessario, sicuramente più di dieci anni).


Io da tredici anni faccio un lavoro da diplomata... Le ripetizioni e quelle altre cose che dici le faccio nel tempo libero. Non è bello, ma è così. Aspetto il ruolo da 9 anni.


----------



## Rebecca (7 Settembre 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Non sapevo fossi un'insegnante....che bella sorpresa!
> Niente cattedra annuale per me, cattedre ridotte a barzelletta.


Non sono un'insegnante (se non nelle scuole private e per ripetizioni). Sono un'abilitata da concorso che aspetta il ruolo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 e intanto fa l'impiegata.


----------



## Grande82 (7 Settembre 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Ho una ditta mia. I saldatori (o figure equivalenti) li cerco e fatico a trovarli. Per pagarmi gli studi (non per necessità ma per mio desiderio d'indipendenza) Ho impartito montagne di lezione lautamente retribuite a fior di cretini che sarebbero stati forse ottimi idraulici e che invece all'alba dei trent'anni (e a spalle della comunità) *si sono laureati senza che mai nessuno potesse dire loro chiaramente "non hai la stoffa per studiare"*....cosa che invece accade tranquillamente in altri Paesi.
> 
> Non di solo stipendio vive l'uomo (specie se a trent'anni sta disoccupato a farsi mantenere da mammà!).


 credi onestamente che brunetta e la gelmini stiano pensando a questo specifico problema o piuttosto a fare tagli economici?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Che inglese nella primaria si è deciso di farla fare alle insegnanti stesse con formazione di sempre meno ore per risparmiare.
> Ora mariastella ha proposto di formare TUTTE le insegnanti con 40h per l'insegnamento dell'inglese anche partendo da zero e ...ha diminuito le ore per i bambini.
> Attività motoria invece DEVE essere fatta dalle insegnanti perché non dovrebbe essere educazione fisica e avviamentoo allo sport (almeno nelle prime classi), ma strettamente connessa alla formazione dele strutture del pensiero: i bambini fanno quello che hanno sperimentato fisicamente. Non so se i laureati in scienze sportive abbiano questo tipo di competenze.
> Ovvio che la formazione iniziale degli insegnanti elementari non dava queste competenze, ma gli insegnanti se le sono costruite attraverso l'autoaggiornamento e l'autoformazione.


 L'introduzione delle lingue straniere nella sciola primaria avrebbe creato molti posti per i laureati in lingue, ma ...sarebbe costata troppo...


----------



## Rebecca (7 Settembre 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> E in ogni caso Brunetta dovrebbe essere guardato come un eroe....ha presente il fegato che ci vuole a rimboccarsi le maniche e mettere mano (non bocca) ai problemi?  Magari ogni tanto sbaglia, nessuno lo nega, ma almeno qualcosa cerca di fare per dare una mossa all'esercito dei fannulloni statali!!!


Peccato che non abbia fatto niente. Avesse fatto, licenziato i fancazzisti, radiato i medici che fanno certificati falsi... Scusami se ti deludo, ma io lavoro in un ente pubblico e ti ASSICURO che NON E' CAMBIATO NIENTE. Solo propaganda. Se vado in malattia mi tolgono 10 euro totali in 10 giorni e mi fanno la visita fiscale obbligatoria. Questo è tutto quello che è cambiato. Nient'altro. Per un po' erano state allargate le fasce di reperebilità per la visita fiscale, con grande clamore sulla stampa. Ora le hanno riportate come all'inizio e non lo ha scritto nessuno. Le visite fiscali obbligatorie costano allo stato circa 80 euro e ora le fanno per un giorno anche a quelle come me che fanno in media 4 giorni l'anno di malattia, ma solo se quell'anno beccano l'influenza. Io Renato l'ho anche votato, quindi non parlo per partito preso, ma solo perchè mi dispiace che prenda per il naso la gente facendo credere di aver fatto chissàche.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2009)

Rita ha detto:


> Peccato che non abbia fatto niente. Avesse fatto, licenziato i fancazzisti, radiato i medici che fanno certificati falsi... Scusami se ti deludo, ma io lavoro in un ente pubblico e ti ASSICURO che NON E' CAMBIATO NIENTE. Solo propaganda. Se vado in malattia mi tolgono 10 euro totali in 10 giorni e mi fanno la visita fiscale obbligatoria. Questo è tutto quello che è cambiato. Nient'altro. Per un po' erano state allargate le fasce di reperebilità per la visita fiscale, con grande clamore sulla stampa. Ora le hanno riportate come all'inizio e non lo ha scritto nessuno. *Le visite fiscali obbligatorie costano allo stato circa 80 euro e ora le fanno per un giorno anche a quelle come me che fanno in media 4 giorni l'anno di malattia, ma solo se quell'anno beccano l'influenza*. Io Renato l'ho anche votato, quindi non parlo per partito preso, ma solo perchè mi dispiace che prenda per il naso la gente facendo credere di aver fatto chissàche.


 Non mi pare un risparmio ...infatti...


----------



## Rebecca (7 Settembre 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Attraverso "commissioni" di valutazioni interne, per esempio. Meglio ancora "commissioni" super partes fatte da docenti di altri istituti.
> 
> Test di soddisfazione anonimi diffusi fra gli studenti e le loro famiglie. Non sottovalutiamo i nostri ragazzi, sanno giudicare e sanno rispondere bene a chi si propone loro dimostrando competenza "tecnica" e dedizione al proprio lavoro.
> 
> ...


Madonna, negli enti pubblici ne ho viste di commissioni di valutazione... macchine mangiasoldi!!! E cane non mangia cane. I docenti di altri istituti... figurati!
Inoltre, all'università ho apprezzato vivendo di rendita quello che mi hanno insegnato i professori a cui avrei sparato. Il prof di matematica, invece, lo adoravo. Ci portava in gita e alle cene. Peccato che non ricordo nemmeno cos'è una equazione.


----------



## Rebecca (7 Settembre 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Scusa, sai quanto guadagna un impiegato del settore privato per 40 ore settimanali?
> Meno di un insegnante che con le attività "collaterali" dovrebbe lavorare altre 22 ore.
> Con la piccola differenza che l'impiegato (magari con lo stesso titolo di studio dell'insegnante) le 40 ore le passa in ufficio con il fiato del titolare o del superiore sul collo!


Cosa c'entra? Sai cosa guadagna un dirigente privato? Sai cosa guadagna un medico? Un avvocato? Un idraulico? Scusa ma la preparazione e la responsabilità di un insegnante (almeno quelli bravi) credo sia un pelo più alta di quella richiesta a un impiegato...


----------



## Grande82 (7 Settembre 2009)

Rita ha detto:


> Peccato che non abbia fatto niente. Avesse fatto, licenziato i fancazzisti, radiato i medici che fanno certificati falsi... Scusami se ti deludo, ma io lavoro in un ente pubblico e ti ASSICURO che NON E' CAMBIATO NIENTE. Solo propaganda. Se vado in malattia mi tolgono 10 euro totali in 10 giorni e mi fanno la visita fiscale obbligatoria. Questo è tutto quello che è cambiato. Nient'altro. Per un po' erano state allargate le fasce di reperebilità per la visita fiscale, con grande clamore sulla stampa. Ora le hanno riportate come all'inizio e non lo ha scritto nessuno. Le visite fiscali obbligatorie costano allo stato circa 80 euro e ora le fanno per un giorno anche a quelle come me che fanno in media 4 giorni l'anno di malattia, ma solo se quell'anno beccano l'influenza. Io Renato l'ho anche votato, quindi non parlo per partito preso, ma solo perchè mi dispiace che prenda per il naso la gente facendo credere di aver fatto chissàche.


 Aggiungo solo che invece a mia madre ne hanno tolti 500 per 15 gg di seguito dovuti ad una operazione che ha dovuto subire, certificata ovviamente... 
Se fosse stata una madre single? Come faceva?
Per quanto riguarda visita fiscale ho le stesse notizie che ha rita. Oltretutto la visita fiscale non fa nulla: il medico citofona, tu sei in casa, bene, legge il certificato, se non sei in casa lo segnala ma basta che il solito medico compiacente dica che eri da lui in visita.... 
Il pugno di ferro va fatto su TUTTI gli statali o sui medici? sulle situazioni dubbie? 
I soldi per i controlli non ci sono e dunque meglio risparmiare togliendo soldi a tutti indiscriminatamente.


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (8 Settembre 2009)

Rita ha detto:


> Peccato che non abbia fatto niente. Avesse fatto, licenziato i fancazzisti, radiato i medici che fanno certificati falsi... Scusami se ti deludo, ma io lavoro in un ente pubblico e ti ASSICURO che NON E' CAMBIATO NIENTE. Solo propaganda. Se vado in malattia mi tolgono 10 euro totali in 10 giorni e mi fanno la visita fiscale obbligatoria. Questo è tutto quello che è cambiato. Nient'altro. Per un po' erano state allargate le fasce di reperebilità per la visita fiscale, con grande clamore sulla stampa. Ora le hanno riportate come all'inizio e non lo ha scritto nessuno. Le visite fiscali obbligatorie costano allo stato circa 80 euro e ora le fanno per un giorno anche a quelle come me che fanno in media 4 giorni l'anno di malattia, ma solo se quell'anno beccano l'influenza. Io Renato l'ho anche votato, quindi non parlo per partito preso, ma solo perchè mi dispiace che prenda per il naso la gente facendo credere di aver fatto chissàche.


Queste cose dovremmo denunciarle e impedire che ci si allarghi la bocca con i proclami. Scriviamo ai giornali, telefoniamo alle radio. Mettiamo i bastoni fra le ruote alla propaganda.


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (8 Settembre 2009)

Rita ha detto:


> Cosa c'entra? Sai cosa guadagna un dirigente privato? Sai cosa guadagna un medico? Un avvocato? Un idraulico? Scusa ma la preparazione e la responsabilità di un insegnante (almeno quelli bravi) credo sia un pelo più alta di quella richiesta a un impiegato...


Infatti guadagna di più.


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (8 Settembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Aggiungo solo che invece a mia madre ne hanno tolti 500 per 15 gg di seguito dovuti ad una operazione che ha dovuto subire, certificata ovviamente...
> Se fosse stata una madre single? Come faceva?
> Per quanto riguarda visita fiscale ho le stesse notizie che ha rita. Oltretutto la visita fiscale non fa nulla: il medico citofona, tu sei in casa, bene, legge il certificato, se non sei in casa lo segnala ma basta che il solito medico compiacente dica che eri da lui in visita....
> Il pugno di ferro va fatto su TUTTI gli statali o sui medici? sulle situazioni dubbie?
> I soldi per i controlli non ci sono e dunque meglio risparmiare togliendo soldi a tutti indiscriminatamente.


Mettetevi d'accordo è o non è cambiato?

Ma possibile che anche in questo posto si debba essere pro o contro e non si possa ragionare sulla necessita di cercare un intesa? Come in politica: muro contro muro e alla fine ci guadagna solo lo status quo!

Che paese di merda!


----------



## brugola (8 Settembre 2009)

oggi ho letto che prevedono uno stipendio anche per i precari, a milano.
è vero?


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Settembre 2009)

mah... ormai siamo al delirio in ogni settore lavorativo..
si va per tentativi e per dio me la mandi buona almeno per oggi, che al domani ci penserò domani.


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Settembre 2009)

http://www.orizzontescuola.it/orizzonte/article23740.html

E' stato raggiunto un accordo tra Regione e Ministero affinchè i docenti precari che non hanno avuto una cattedra annuale a differenza dell'anno scorso riceveranno l'indennità di disoccupazione più un'integrazione fino a raggiungere il 100% dello stipendio; inoltre, avranno il punteggio pieno come se avessero lavorato tutto l'anno e saranno impiegati in attività di sostegno e recupero.


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Settembre 2009)

Ovviamente così il problema non si risolve.


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Settembre 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> http://www.orizzontescuola.it/orizzonte/article23740.html
> 
> E' stato raggiunto un accordo tra Regione e Ministero affinchè i docenti precari che non hanno avuto una cattedra annuale a differenza dell'anno scorso riceveranno l'indennità di disoccupazione più un'integrazione fino a raggiungere il 100% dello stipendio; inoltre, avranno il punteggio pieno come se avessero lavorato tutto l'anno e saranno impiegati in attività di sostegno e recupero.


altra presa per il culo. un operaio in mobilità se gli va bene arriva massino all'80% dello stipendio e prospettive 0 di riinserimento...
solito clientelismo di stato.


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Settembre 2009)

Mi chiedo: qual è stato l'obiettivo di questi tagli così drastici se lo Stato e le Regioni comunque spenderanno tanti soldi per sostenere i precari????


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Settembre 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Mi chiedo: qual è stato l'obiettivo di questi tagli così drastici se lo Stato e le Regioni comunque spenderanno tanti soldi per sostenere i precari????


te lo dico io: spingere le famiglie ad iscrivere i figli in una scuola privata o parificata.
sono anni che ci provano ma poi le pressioni sono così forti, a livello politico e non solo, che rimediano sempre in zona cesarini. vedi il caso delle guardie forestali in calabria, tanto per fare un esempio.


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Settembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> te lo dico io: spingere le famiglie ad iscrivere i figli in una scuola privata o parificata.
> sono anni che ci provano ma poi le pressioni sono così forti, a livello politico e non solo, che rimediano sempre in zona cesarini. vedi il caso delle guardie forestali in calabria, tanto per fare un esempio.


Sai che ti dico, Anna? Che per come stanno calpestando la nostra dignità e professionalità quasi quasi mi viene voglia di insegnare in un istituto privato. Tanto peggio di così non posso essere trattata....


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2009)

ma tu in che modo protesti?organizzi manifestazioni? ti dai da fare? 
o scrivi solo a  noi?


----------



## Rebecca (8 Settembre 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Queste cose dovremmo denunciarle e impedire che ci si allarghi la bocca con i proclami. Scriviamo ai giornali, telefoniamo alle radio. Mettiamo i bastoni fra le ruote alla propaganda.


Io, nel mio piccolo, l'ho fatto. L'ho pure fermato per strada, con molta educazione. Non ti riferisco la reazione.


----------



## Rebecca (8 Settembre 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Infatti guadagna di più.


Infatti era la cosa che tu stigmatizzavi


----------



## Rebecca (8 Settembre 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Mettetevi d'accordo è o non è cambiato?
> 
> Ma possibile che anche in questo posto si debba essere pro o contro e non si possa ragionare sulla necessita di cercare un intesa? Come in politica: muro contro muro e alla fine ci guadagna solo lo status quo!
> 
> Che paese di merda!


non è cambiato nulla nella sostanza, ma riempie tutti di letame.
tolgono le indennità dei primi 10 gg di malattia.
io col mio contratto che è povero perdo 10 euro.
gli altri contratti non lo conosco.
io non sono muro contro muro sto criticando uno che ho votato...


----------



## Rebecca (8 Settembre 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> http://www.orizzontescuola.it/orizzonte/article23740.html
> 
> E' stato raggiunto un accordo tra Regione e Ministero affinchè i docenti precari che non hanno avuto una cattedra annuale a differenza dell'anno scorso riceveranno l'indennità di disoccupazione più un'integrazione fino a *raggiungere il 100% dello stipendio*; inoltre, a*vranno il punteggio pieno come se avessero lavorato tutto l'anno *e saranno impiegati in attività di sostegno e recupero.


Beh, questo scusa ma non mi piace.


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (8 Settembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> altra presa per il culo. un operaio in mobilità se gli va bene arriva massino all'80% dello stipendio e prospettive 0 di riinserimento...
> solito clientelismo di stato.


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (8 Settembre 2009)

Rita ha detto:


> Io, nel mio piccolo, l'ho fatto. L'ho pure fermato per strada, con molta educazione. Non ti riferisco la reazione.


Dicci, che ci interessa molto!


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (8 Settembre 2009)

Rita ha detto:


> non è cambiato nulla nella sostanza, ma riempie tutti di letame.
> tolgono le indennità dei primi 10 gg di malattia.
> io col mio contratto che è povero perdo 10 euro.
> gli altri contratti non lo conosco.
> io non sono muro contro muro sto criticando uno che ho votato...


No, non mi riferivo a te...a ad altre reazioni di difesa dei nullafacenti da sostenere ad oltranza o ai quali offrire un posto pubblico perchè al momento di scegliere un corso di laurea hanno fatto scelte non spendibili sul mercato del lavoro ed ora se ne lagnano invece di rimboccarsi le maniche e darsi da fare accettando posti di lavoro che considerano "non alla loro altezza. 

Anch'io preferirei disquisire di filosofia o di letteratura e invece porto a casa la pagnotta occupandomi di meccanica, cercando di leggere disegni tecnici che a volte sono digeribili come l'ostrogoto e portando a casa i vaffa' di clienti arrabbiati che neanche sono arrivati alla terza media. Va bene anche così...noi invece di lagnarci produciamo e teniamo in piedi il paese pagando anche gli stipendi di chi (precario, porello lui!) se ne rimarrà davanti ad un provveditorato a dimostrare contro il sistema!  Ed invece vorremmo poter pagare di più l'operaio che, cassaintegrato, è venuto a lavorare lo stesso per mantenersi il posto di lavoro.....e ci ha dato una mano a tenere in piedi la baracca in attesa di tempi migliori.....che idioti!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Settembre 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> No, non mi riferivo a te...a ad altre reazioni di difesa dei nullafacenti da sostenere ad oltranza o ai quali offrire un posto pubblico perchè al momento di scegliere un corso di laurea hanno fatto scelte non spendibili sul mercato del lavoro ed ora se ne lagnano invece di rimboccarsi le maniche e darsi da fare accettando posti di lavoro che considerano "non alla loro altezza.
> 
> Anch'io preferirei disquisire di filosofia o di letteratura e invece porto a casa la pagnotta occupandomi di meccanica, cercando di leggere disegni tecnici che a volte sono digeribili come l'ostrogoto e portando a casa i vaffa' di clienti arrabbiati che neanche sono arrivati alla terza media. Va bene anche così...noi invece di lagnarci produciamo e teniamo in piedi il paese pagando anche gli stipendi di chi (precario, porello lui!) se ne rimarrà davanti ad un provveditorato a dimostrare contro il sistema! Ed invece vorremmo poter pagare di più l'operaio che, cassaintegrato, è venuto a lavorare lo stesso per mantenersi il posto di lavoro.....e ci ha dato una mano a tenere in piedi la baracca in attesa di tempi migliori.....che idioti!


 Ma cosa dici? 
Gli operai tengono in piedi la baracca mentre la scuola è un luogo di parassiti?
In moltissimi settori vi sono provvidenze per chi perde il lavoro.
Qui si parla di gente che ha lavorato un decennio per tenere in piedi la baracca scuola e verranno utilizzati per le supplenze.
E' una questione complessa di graduatorie per cui chi ha più anni di servizio non avrebbe potuto fare supplenze temporanee.
I posti c'erano e ci sarebbero se non fossero state diminuite le ore di scuola e aumentati gli alunni per classe.
Se dopo aver spiegato queste cose si torna a dire che avrebbero dovuto fare un'altra facoltà ventanni fa ...


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma cosa dici?
> Gli operai tengono in piedi la baracca mentre la scuola è un luogo di parassiti?
> In moltissimi settori vi sono provvidenze per chi perde il lavoro.
> Qui si parla di gente che ha lavorato un decennio per tenere in piedi la baracca scuola e verranno utilizzati per le supplenze.
> ...


Persa, la differenza tra te e un operaio sta nel fatto che anche l'operaio, come te, sa di aver fatto bene il suo mestiere,oltre ad aver pagato le tasse, magari per 30 anni.. epperò la crisi impone tagli e chiusure e lui, a 50 anni, cosa cazzo si riiiiinventa per lavorare, mentre gli statali di ruolo questo problema non lo conosceranno mai?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Settembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> Persa, la differenza tra te e un operaio sta nel fatto che anche l'operaio, come te, sa di aver fatto bene il suo mestiere,oltre ad aver pagato le tasse, magari per 30 anni.. epperò la crisi impone tagli e chiusure e lui, a 50 anni, cosa cazzo si riiiiinventa per lavorare, mentre gli statali di ruolo questo problema non lo conosceranno mai?


 Questo è un altro discorso.
Non è certo quello fatto da libertà.
Il fatto che stiano venendo meno le tutele per tante categorie di lavoratori, che si diffondano i contratti temporanei o di consulenza e che vengano richiesti orari di lavoro assurdi è un problema vero che ho sollevato io tempo fa.
Inoltre trovo assurdo che sia stata assorbita dai lavoratori questa mentalità al ribasso per cui se non sono tutelato io non deve esserlo nessun altro invece di richiedere maggiori tutele e rispetto per tutti i lavoratori.
Ma soprattutto considerare lavoratori che producono chiunque meno coloro che lavorano nel settore pubblico, in generale, e nella scuola, in particolare, è inaccettabile.


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (9 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questo è un altro discorso.
> Non è certo quello fatto da libertà.
> Il fatto che stiano venendo meno le tutele per tante categorie di lavoratori, che si diffondano i contratti temporanei o di consulenza e che vengano richiesti orari di lavoro assurdi è un problema vero che ho sollevato io tempo fa.
> Inoltre trovo assurdo che sia stata assorbita dai lavoratori questa mentalità al ribasso per cui se non sono tutelato io non deve esserlo nessun altro invece di richiedere maggiori tutele e rispetto per tutti i lavoratori.
> Ma soprattutto considerare lavoratori che producono chiunque meno coloro che lavorano nel settore pubblico, in generale, e nella scuola, in particolare, è inaccettabile.


Scusa persa ma è il solito discorso da statale: sono stato precario pubblico per 10 anni, a questo punto lo Stato il posto me lo deve! Io invece penso che se sei stato precario per 10 anni ed ora il posto non c'è proprio più, muovi il culo e ti cerchi un altro lavoro. E per quanto riguarda il corso di laurea non spendibile, ti ricordo che la lagnanza è stata di Giusy che ti cito  "Il problema, poi, è che una laureata in lettere classiche come me cosa può fare in alternativa al lavoro d'insegnante? Il mio ambito è l'archeologia, il latino, il greco, la letteratura, al massimo potrei impegnare il mio tempo in ripetizioni private o inviare il mio curriculum nelle scuole private o in quelle che aiutano a preparare agli esami." Considerando che Giusy si dichiara giovane, la scelta della facoltà "non spendibile" non è stata fatta 20 anni fa.  Quando io scelsi la facoltà a cui iscrivermi (questo sì 25 anni), i docenti di lettere e affini erano già in sovrannumero in ogni ordine di scuola.  

Quindi ora che cosa vuole Giusy: il posto fisso comodo comodo nella scuola o lavorare, sposarsi e costruirsi il futuro?  Se non può avere entrambi, faccia una scelta e smetta di lagnarsi!

Per quanto riguarda il lavoro "tutelato", l'unica tutela è la legge del mercato, domanda-offerta, e la competenza del lavoratore. Quando un datore di lavoro trova la persona giusta per il posto giusto, ti assicuro che non se la fa scappare. Purtroppo la legge italiana, che rende quasi impossibile licenziare il lavoratore che per qualsiasi motivo si riveli inadatto al suo ruolo, costringe spesso ad assumere con contratti temporanei che diano all'azienda la possibilità di "verificare" sul campo il possibile dipendente.


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (9 Settembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> Persa, la differenza tra te e un operaio sta nel fatto che anche l'operaio, come te, sa di aver fatto bene il suo mestiere,oltre ad aver pagato le tasse, magari per 30 anni.. epperò la crisi impone tagli e chiusure e lui, a 50 anni, cosa cazzo si riiiiinventa per lavorare, mentre gli statali di ruolo questo problema non lo conosceranno mai?


Concordo con te, ma è un problema che gli statali non capiscono. Sono troppo abituati ad essere una categoria super-privilegiata.


----------



## Old Giusy (9 Settembre 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Scusa persa ma è il solito discorso da statale: sono stato precario pubblico per 10 anni, a questo punto lo Stato il posto me lo deve! Io invece penso che se sei stato precario per 10 anni ed ora il posto non c'è proprio più, muovi il culo e ti cerchi un altro lavoro. E per quanto riguarda il corso di laurea non spendibile, ti ricordo che la lagnanza è stata di Giusy che ti cito "Il problema, poi, è che una laureata in lettere classiche come me cosa può fare in alternativa al lavoro d'insegnante? Il mio ambito è l'archeologia, il latino, il greco, la letteratura, al massimo potrei impegnare il mio tempo in ripetizioni private o inviare il mio curriculum nelle scuole private o in quelle che aiutano a preparare agli esami." Considerando che Giusy si dichiara giovane, la scelta della facoltà "non spendibile" non è stata fatta 20 anni fa. Quando io scelsi la facoltà a cui iscrivermi (questo sì 25 anni), i docenti di lettere e affini erano già in sovrannumero in ogni ordine di scuola.
> 
> Quindi ora che cosa vuole Giusy: il posto fisso comodo comodo nella scuola o lavorare, sposarsi e costruirsi il futuro? Se non può avere entrambi, faccia una scelta e smetta di lagnarsi!
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il lavoro "tutelato", l'unica tutela è la legge del mercato, domanda-offerta, e la competenza del lavoratore. Quando un datore di lavoro trova la persona giusta per il posto giusto, ti assicuro che non se la fa scappare. Purtroppo la legge italiana, che rende quasi impossibile licenziare il lavoratore che per qualsiasi motivo si riveli inadatto al suo ruolo, costringe spesso ad assumere con contratti temporanei che diano all'azienda la possibilità di "verificare" sul campo il possibile dipendente.


 
Ma porca miseria, che razza di discorso è????
Ma ti rendi conto che ci sono persone di 40 anni che fanno gli insegnanti da più di 10? Che, nonostante il precariato hanno lavorato tutti gli anni portando uno stipendio a casa, facendo mutui pur di costruirsi una famiglia e portare avanti il loro sogno di insegnare? Persone che da un mese all'altro hanno perso questo seppur precario lavoro nel quale hanno investito tanto, ora cosa devono fare? Chi vuoi che li assuma a 40 anni insegnando loro un lavoro ex novo?
E poi perdonami, ma io non mi lamento perchè non mi danno un lavoro comodo comodo come dici tu ma perchè il mio lavoro me lo hanno tolto, ed è molto diverso come discorso.
Tu come mai hai lasciato la scuola e ne parli male?


----------



## Old Giusy (9 Settembre 2009)

PS: Guarda che a volte nella vita si inseguono dei sogni, spesso senza pensare al rendiconto economico. Forse non è questa la mentalità di tutti, ma almeno la mia è così. E mi lamento perchè questo sogno è più che realizzabile, se ci fosse DAVVERO la volontà di migliorare la scuola, volontà non guidata esclusivamente da motivazioni economiche. A questo punto devo ricordare tutte le scuole in cui non ci sono soldi, strutture adeguate? Dove dovremmo mettere 30-32 alunni se le nostre classi ne contengono appena una ventina? Il vero problema della scuola è la sua gestione da parte di persone che non la conoscono.


----------



## Minerva (9 Settembre 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> PS*: Guarda che a volte nella vita si inseguono dei sogni, spesso senza pensare al rendiconto economico. Forse non è questa la mentalità di tutti, ma almeno la mia è così*. E mi lamento perchè questo sogno è più che realizzabile, se ci fosse DAVVERO la volontà di migliorare la scuola, volontà non guidata esclusivamente da motivazioni economiche. A questo punto devo ricordare tutte le scuole in cui non ci sono soldi, strutture adeguate? Dove dovremmo mettere 30-32 alunni se le nostre classi ne contengono appena una ventina? Il vero problema della scuola è la sua gestione da parte di persone che non la conoscono.


 bisogna anche poterselo permettere .


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ma porca miseria, che razza di discorso è????
> Ma ti rendi conto che ci sono persone di 40 anni che fanno gli insegnanti da più di 10? Che, nonostante il precariato hanno lavorato tutti gli anni portando uno stipendio a casa, facendo mutui pur di costruirsi una famiglia e portare avanti il loro sogno di insegnare? Persone che da un mese all'altro hanno perso questo seppur precario lavoro nel quale hanno investito tanto, ora cosa devono fare? Chi vuoi che li assuma a 40 anni insegnando loro un lavoro ex novo?
> E poi perdonami, ma io non mi lamento perchè non mi danno un lavoro comodo comodo come dici tu ma perchè il mio lavoro me lo hanno tolto, ed è molto diverso come discorso.
> Tu come mai hai lasciato la scuola e ne parli male?


 
scusa credi che un 40 enne non insegnante, trovi invece lavoro facilmente?
c'è crisi lavorativa in ogni regione e in ogni settore e anche quello dell'insegnamento ne è stato investito. posso capire perché un insegnante che rimane senza lavoro debba avere diritto di rompere più i coglioni di un operaio o un impiegato a cui è toccata la stessa sorte?


----------



## Old Giusy (9 Settembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> bisogna anche poterselo permettere .


Non è vero. Fino all'anno scorso il mio era retribuito.
La verità è che si crede giusto quanto sta avvenendo, perchè davvero la scuola viene vista come parcheggio o ammortizzatore sociale. Finchè i docenti e i dirigenti non avranno l'appoggio dei genitori, della gente tutta non migliorerà la nostra scuola.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Non è vero. Fino all'anno scorso il mio era retribuito.
> La verità è che si crede giusto quanto sta avvenendo, perchè davvero la scuola viene vista come parcheggio o ammortizzatore sociale. Finchè i docenti e i dirigenti non avranno l'appoggio dei genitori, della gente tutta non migliorerà la nostra scuola.


quest'anno non lo è più. puoi sempre andare a lavorare in fabbrica però, e fare volontariato con i bambini nel tempo libero, così insegui il tuo sogno. chi te lo vieta?


----------



## Old Giusy (9 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> scusa credi che un 40 enne non insegnante, trovi invece lavoro facilmente?
> c'è crisi lavorativa in ogni regione e in ogni settore e anche quello dell'insegnamento ne è stato investito. posso capire perché un insegnante che rimane senza lavoro debba avere diritto di rompere più i coglioni di un operaio o un impiegato a cui è toccata la stessa sorte?


Ti ricordo che siamo in 42000 a non lavorare più.
E poi, chi dice che un operaio non debba rompere come un insegnante?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Scusa persa ma è il solito discorso da statale: sono stato precario pubblico per 10 anni, a questo punto lo Stato il posto me lo deve! Io invece penso che se sei stato precario per 10 anni ed ora il posto non c'è proprio più, muovi il culo e ti cerchi un altro lavoro. E per quanto riguarda il corso di laurea non spendibile, ti ricordo che la lagnanza è stata di Giusy che ti cito "Il problema, poi, è che una laureata in lettere classiche come me cosa può fare in alternativa al lavoro d'insegnante? Il mio ambito è l'archeologia, il latino, il greco, la letteratura, al massimo potrei impegnare il mio tempo in ripetizioni private o inviare il mio curriculum nelle scuole private o in quelle che aiutano a preparare agli esami." Considerando che Giusy si dichiara giovane, la scelta della facoltà "non spendibile" non è stata fatta 20 anni fa. Quando io scelsi la facoltà a cui iscrivermi (questo sì 25 anni), i docenti di lettere e affini erano già in sovrannumero in ogni ordine di scuola.
> 
> Quindi ora che cosa vuole Giusy: il posto fisso comodo comodo nella scuola o lavorare, sposarsi e costruirsi il futuro? Se non può avere entrambi, faccia una scelta e smetta di lagnarsi!
> 
> *Per quanto riguarda il lavoro "tutelato", l'unica tutela è la legge del mercato, domanda-offerta, e la competenza del lavoratore. Quando un datore di lavoro trova la persona giusta per il posto giusto, ti assicuro che non se la fa scappare. Purtroppo la legge italiana, che rende quasi impossibile licenziare il lavoratore che per qualsiasi motivo si riveli inadatto al suo ruolo, costringe spesso ad assumere con contratti temporanei che diano all'azienda la possibilità di "verificare" sul campo il possibile dipendente*.


 Ti faccio un dono








per il dio mercato.

Se sei interessato, puoi trovare molti testi liberisti che spiegano la necessità di regolare e governare il mercato.
Potresti evitare di dire banalità secondo la dottrina che credi di condividere.
Non mi spreco a far discorsi umanistici perché non so se ne sei in grado (non hai risposto più volte nel merito) o non vuoi.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> *Ti ricordo che siamo in 42000* a non lavorare più.
> E poi, chi dice che un operaio non debba rompere come un insegnante?


 
ma hai una mezza idea di quanti disoccupati ci sono in italia??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




bhè a sentire in giro sembra che gli unici a non avere un lavoro siano gli insegnanti. 
magari se gli insegnanti provassero a "umiliarsi" a fare anche altro, non ci sarebbe tutto questo gran parlare.


----------



## brugola (9 Settembre 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ti ricordo che siamo in 42000 a non lavorare più.
> E poi, chi dice che un operaio non debba rompere come un insegnante?


 
giusy io ti capisco, però ti dico che nonostante la passione io ho dovuto inventarmi lavori nuovi per ben 4 volte nella vita, e l'ultima da poco, facendo un lavoro completamente diverso.
i sogni sono belli, bellissimi, ma non ci campi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> quest'anno non lo è più. puoi sempre andare a lavorare in fabbrica però, e fare volontariato con i bambini nel tempo libero, così insegui il tuo sogno. chi te lo vieta?


 Questo è contraddittorio con l'affermazione precedente che la crisi tocca tutti i settori.
Io non mi sono mai sognata di dire a un operaio perché non ha fatto gli studi per fare il falegname che lì c'è richiesta o di dirgli di andare a fare il contadino dove ci sono terreni abbandonati o di andare in montagna a tenere in ordine i boschi o i sentieri che stranno crollando.
Perché c'è sempre astio nei confronti dei lavoratori statali?
Si torna a un discorso che ho già fatto.
Si sono fatti sondaggi e si sono individuate categorie verso le quali vi erano già prevenzioni e si sono alimentati i pregiudizi per far digerire la privatizzazione della scuola e la distruzione della scuola pubblica.

In questo ultimo periodo si sente parlare di malasanità e di decessi che le famiglie dei pazienti giudicano inspiegabili (non so sotto gli 80 quale decesso di una persona cara ci si riesca a spiegare) dando in questo modo l'idea che gli ospedali siano pieni di incompetenti e superficiali.
Chissà perché si parla solo dei decessi in strutture pubbliche, mentre dei problemi di quelle convenzionate (come la s. rita di milano dove era successo di tutto, non per incompetenza, ma cinismo...) non si fa cenno.
Chissà perché...


----------



## Old Giusy (9 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma hai una mezza idea di quanti disoccupati ci sono in italia???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io dico solo che è un'ingiustizia: quanti dovevano essere i disoccupati per il problema Alitalia? Credo meno di noi, eppure se ne è parlato tantissimo e alla fine la questione, per fortuna, è stata risolta. Per una istituzione, perchè la scuola E' un'istituzione, sono stati capaci di tagliare senza alcuno scrupolo nè limite, ed ora ci propongono una norma all'interno del decreto Ronchi che è una presa in giro per farci stare buoni, dal momento che tamponerà la situazione solo per quest'anno.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma hai una mezza idea di quanti disoccupati ci sono in italia???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 La scuola è un bene pubblico.
Sono diminuiti i posti non perché non ci siano, ma perché sono stati fatti sparire con riforme che peggiorano la scuola.
Non si trata di mancanza di lavoro perché certi prodotti industriali vengono prodotti altrove e allora la fabbrica deve ricovertirsi e gli operai adattarsi e collaborare (e magari cercare di non chiudere).
Si tratta di bambini e ragazzi a cui viene offerta una scuola che non può che essere selettiva (sulla base della provenienza sociale) ma viene definita ipocritamente del merito.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questo è contraddittorio con l'affermazione precedente che la crisi tocca tutti i settori.
> Io non mi sono mai sognata di dire a un operaio perché non ha fatto gli studi per fare il falegname che lì c'è richiesta o di dirgli di andare a fare il contadino dove ci sono terreni abbandonati o di andare in montagna a tenere in ordine i boschi o i sentieri che stranno crollando.
> Perché c'è sempre astio nei confronti dei lavoratori statali?
> Si torna a un discorso che ho già fatto.
> Si sono fatti sondaggi e si sono individuate categorie verso le quali vi erano già prevenzioni e si sono alimentati i pregiudizi per far digerire la privatizzazione della scuola e la distruzione della scuola pubblica.


persa non prendiamoci in giro. mio fratello dovrebbe essere insegnante, ma non trova, e fa il magazziniere. 
e thò, non c'è stato bisogno che nessuno glielo dicesse, ha fatto tutto da solo. che la crisi investe tutti i settori è vero, che ci sono i lavori che la gente non vuole fare perché può fare di meglio, è altrettanto vero. tra l'altro, abbi pazienza, ma il paragone che mi fai è ben diverso. io non ho certo detto a giusy che avrebbeo dovuto fare di più ma le sto dicendo che pur avendo fatto (lei è laureata, se non sbaglio) fino a che non trova altro dovrebbe accontentarsi anche del lavoro che può fare chi ha la licenza media.

scusa che c'entra la malasanità? stiamo parlando di insegnanti 

	
	
		
		
	


	





io non ho pregiudizi nei confronti dei lavoratori pubblici e nello specifico del corpo insegnante. parlo per quello che ho visto e vissuto sulla mia pelle: metà dei miei insegnanti non facevano un cazzo. ma nulla di nulla.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Io dico solo che è un'ingiustizia: quanti dovevano essere i disoccupati per il problema Alitalia? Credo meno di noi, eppure se ne è parlato tantissimo e alla fine la questione, per fortuna, è stata risolta. Per una istituzione, perchè la scuola E' un'istituzione, sono stati capaci di tagliare senza alcuno scrupolo nè limite, ed ora ci propongono una norma all'interno del decreto Ronchi che è una presa in giro per farci stare buoni, dal momento che tamponerà la situazione solo per quest'anno.


 L'alitalia è stata strumentalizzata per questioni clietelari da sempre e poi per questioni elettorali.
Infatti è stato bloccato un accordo con air france per ...fare un accordo con air france...


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (9 Settembre 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ma porca miseria, che razza di discorso è????
> Ma ti rendi conto che ci sono persone di 40 anni che fanno gli insegnanti da più di 10? Che, nonostante il precariato hanno lavorato tutti gli anni portando uno stipendio a casa, facendo mutui pur di costruirsi una famiglia e portare avanti il loro sogno di insegnare? Persone che da un mese all'altro hanno perso questo seppur precario lavoro nel quale hanno investito tanto, ora cosa devono fare? Chi vuoi che li assuma a 40 anni insegnando loro un lavoro ex novo?
> E poi perdonami, ma io non mi lamento perchè non mi danno un lavoro comodo comodo come dici tu ma perchè il mio lavoro me lo hanno tolto, ed è molto diverso come discorso.
> Tu come mai hai lasciato la scuola e ne parli male?


1. Ho lasciato la scuola perchè adoravo insegnare e lo facevo con amore, passione, seroetà e rigore morale. Adoravo (ricambiata) i ragazzi e detestavo i colleghi fannulloni tira a campare.

2: Precario significa non sicuro, o sbaglio. Quindi avete sempre saputo in che posizione stavate e non avete mai fatto scelte alternative. Se a 40 anni è tardi.... Persone che lavoravano da 30 anni hanno perso il lavoro negli ultimi mesi...cosa fanno? Non stanno a piangere appresso allo stato. Sai quanti operai con famiglia mi hanno implorato di dar loro un lavoro ultimamente? Disposti a tutto....
Ad ogni "mi dispiace, non ho niente per il momento" mi si spezza il cuore alla vista del loro sguardo!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> persa non prendiamoci in giro. mio fratello dovrebbe essere insegnante, ma non trova, e fa il magazziniere.
> e thò, non c'è stato bisogno che nessuno glielo dicesse, ha fatto tutto da solo. che la crisi investe tutti i settori è vero, che ci sono i lavori che la gente non vuole fare perché può fare di meglio, è altrettanto vero. tra l'altro, abbi pazienza, ma il paragone che mi fai è ben diverso. io non ho certo detto a giusy che avrebbeo dovuto fare di più ma le sto dicendo che pur avendo fatto (lei è laureata, se non sbaglio) fino a che non trova altro dovrebbe accontentarsi anche del lavoro che può fare chi ha la licenza media.
> 
> scusa che c'entra la malasanità? stiamo parlando di insegnanti
> ...


Un conto è avere i titoli per fare un lavoro (qualsiasi lavoro), non trovarlo e trovarsene un altro. Un altra situazione è riuscire a fare un lavoro e poi perderlo per questioni reali. Un altro ancora è fare un lavoro e non poterlo fare più perché si è fatta una ristrutturazione distruttiva del settore.
Il fatto che ci siano stati nella tua esperienza (come in quella di tanti) insegnanti incapaci o nullafacenti non giustifica la distruzione di un settore, ma la sua ristrutturazione.
L'esempio della sanità c'entra perché il prossimo settore in cui si dovrà ristrutturare e "tornare al merito" sarà quello.

E' un po' come quando la buonanima diceva che io non era casalinga e il marito dell'amante nonmetteva su il lampadario ...invece di chiamare una cameriera e un elettricista erano andati a letto.
Voglio dire che le soluzioni per i problemi devono essere adeguate.
Si vuol far credere che per migliorare la scuola bisogna aumentare gli alunni per classe e offrire meno opportunità oraria e strumentale ...è una manipolazione dei fatti.
E' stata fatta una campagna elettorale su inglese e informatica (e impresa...) e sono state ridotte le ore di inglese e i finanziamenti per i laboratori... c'è rapporto tra il problema individuato (reale o no è da discutere) e la soluzione attuata? No.


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (9 Settembre 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> PS: Guarda che a volte nella vita si inseguono dei sogni, spesso senza pensare al rendiconto economico. Forse non è questa la mentalità di tutti, ma almeno la mia è così. E mi lamento perchè questo sogno è più che realizzabile, se ci fosse DAVVERO la volontà di migliorare la scuola, volontà non guidata esclusivamente da motivazioni economiche. A questo punto devo ricordare tutte le scuole in cui non ci sono soldi, strutture adeguate? Dove dovremmo mettere 30-32 alunni se le nostre classi ne contengono appena una ventina? Il vero problema della scuola è la sua gestione da parte di persone che non la conoscono.



Male cara...i sogni non riempiono la pancia! 
E se c'è davvero la necessità di portare a casa lo stipendio si piega la schiena e si fa la cassiera al supermercato (con tutto il rispetto) o da Mc'Donalds...in attesa di tempi migliori. NESSUN LAVORO E' MAI DISONOREVOLE! MAI!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Un conto è avere i titoli per fare un lavoro (qualsiasi lavoro), non trovarlo e trovarsene un altro. Un altra situazione è riuscire a fare un lavoro e poi perderlo per questioni reali. Un altro ancora è fare un lavoro e non poterlo fare più perché si è fatta una ristrutturazione distruttiva del settore.
> Il fatto che ci siano stati nella tua esperienza (come in quella di tanti) insegnanti incapaci o nullafacenti non giustifica la distruzione di un settore, ma la sua ristrutturazione.
> *L'esempio della sanità c'entra perché il prossimo settore in cui si dovrà ristrutturare e "tornare al merito" sarà quello.*
> 
> ...


benvenga!


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (9 Settembre 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ti ricordo che siamo in 42000 a non lavorare più.
> E poi, chi dice che un operaio non debba rompere come un insegnante?


lo stesso discorso vale per tutti e 42000!


----------



## Old Giusy (9 Settembre 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> 1. Ho lasciato la scuola perchè adoravo insegnare e lo facevo con amore, passione, seroetà e rigore morale. Adoravo (ricambiata) i ragazzi e detestavo i colleghi fannulloni tira a campare.
> 
> 2: Precario significa non sicuro, o sbaglio. Quindi avete sempre saputo in che posizione stavate e non avete mai fatto scelte alternative. Se a 40 anni è tardi.... Persone che lavoravano da 30 anni hanno perso il lavoro negli ultimi mesi...cosa fanno? Non stanno a piangere appresso allo stato. Sai quanti operai con famiglia mi hanno implorato di dar loro un lavoro ultimamente? Disposti a tutto....
> Ad ogni "mi dispiace, non ho niente per il momento" mi si spezza il cuore alla vista del loro sguardo!


 
1. Se fossi rimasta avresti potuto dare un grande contributo.
2. Adesso non siamo più precari, siamo disoccupati. Esattamente come quegli operai che implorano di lavorare.

Aggiungo un punto 3. il lavoro del precario non è affatto comodo: cambiamo scuola ogni anno, a volte ci dividiamo tra 2 o 3 scuole, talvolta distanti tra loro. E le scuole non sono sempre in paesi facili da raggiungere. Eppure di questo non si è mai lamentato nessuno, perchè ci è sempre bastato lavorare.


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (9 Settembre 2009)

QUOTE=angelodelmale;661699]quest'anno non lo è più. puoi sempre andare a lavorare in fabbrica però, e fare volontariato con i bambini nel tempo libero, così insegui il tuo sogno. chi te lo vieta?[/QUOTE]






 [


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Male cara...i sogni non riempiono la pancia!
> E se c'è davvero la necessità di portare a casa lo stipendio si piega la schiena e si fa la cassiera al supermercato (con tutto il rispetto) o da Mc'Donalds...in attesa di tempi migliori. *NESSUN LAVORO E' MAI DISONOREVOLE! MAI*!


----------



## Old Giusy (9 Settembre 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Male cara...i sogni non riempiono la pancia!
> E se c'è davvero la necessità di portare a casa lo stipendio si piega la schiena e si fa la cassiera al supermercato (con tutto il rispetto) o da Mc'Donalds...in attesa di tempi migliori. NESSUN LAVORO E' MAI DISONOREVOLE! MAI!


E chi l'ha mai detto????
Io protesto contro un licenziamento di massa e contro una presa per i fondelli, non ho mai detto che ritengo disdicevole un lavoro piuttosto che un altro. Sfido però una donna di 40-45 anni ad essere assunta come cassiera dopo 20 anni di insegnamento: non mi sembra ci sia così tanto lavoro in Italia! Nè tantomeno stanno aspettando noi docenti a braccia aperte! L'hai detto tu stessa che ti trovi a non poter aiutare chi ti chiede un lavoro!


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (9 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questo è contraddittorio con l'affermazione precedente che la crisi tocca tutti i settori.
> Io non mi sono mai sognata di dire a un operaio perché non ha fatto gli studi per fare il falegname che lì c'è richiesta o di dirgli di andare a fare il contadino dove ci sono terreni abbandonati o di andare in montagna a tenere in ordine i boschi o i sentieri che stranno crollando.
> Perché c'è sempre astio nei confronti dei lavoratori statali?
> Si torna a un discorso che ho già fatto.
> ...


Anvedi che i lavoratori statali a furia di fare gli  assenteisti e i fancazzisti se lo sono meritato il pregiudizio?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> benvenga!


 Ma non si tornerà (bello poi il verbo che richiama al buon tempo andato ...quale?) il merito, ma l'inefficienza inevitabile per la riduzione dei servizi pubblici e il potenziamento dei privati.
Poi è chiaro che individualmente se vuoi una visita sei contenta di ottenerla presto e che la struttura sia pubblica o privata non ti interessa.
Ma come avvenga poi la distribuzione dei rimborsi è da vedere.


----------



## Old Giusy (9 Settembre 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Anvedi che i lavoratori statali a furia di fare gli assenteisti e i fancazzisti se lo sono meritato il pregiudizio?


Ma che generalizzazioni stupide!
Nei miei anni di insegnamento non ho mai lavorato con colleghi assenteisti o fancazzisti. Non che non esistano, ma generalizzare così mi sembra di una superficialità aberrante.


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (9 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ti faccio un dono
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi spiace per te amore ma ho due lauree...di cui una in economia! OOOpppsss!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Anvedi che i lavoratori statali a furia di fare gli assenteisti e i fancazzisti se lo sono meritato il pregiudizio?


 Come vedo il dubbio di essere vittima di pregiudizi non ti viene.

In effetti i traditi a furia di rompere le palle e a non voler mai fare sesso le corna se le sono meritate...


----------



## Minerva (9 Settembre 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Male cara...i sogni non riempiono la pancia!
> E se c'è davvero la necessità di portare a casa lo stipendio si piega la schiena e si fa la cassiera al supermercato (con tutto il rispetto) o da Mc'Donalds...in attesa di tempi migliori.* NESSUN LAVORO E' MAI DISONOREVOLE! MAI*!


sottoscrivo


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (9 Settembre 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> 1. Se fossi rimasta avresti potuto dare un grande contributo.
> 2. Adesso non siamo più precari, siamo disoccupati. Esattamente come quegli operai che implorano di lavorare.
> 
> Aggiungo un punto 3. il lavoro del precario non è affatto comodo: cambiamo scuola ogni anno, a volte ci dividiamo tra 2 o 3 scuole, talvolta distanti tra loro. E le scuole non sono sempre in paesi facili da raggiungere. Eppure di questo non si è mai lamentato nessuno, perchè ci è sempre bastato lavorare.


Ci voleva uno stomaco troppo forte per vedere certe situazioni e l'incompetenza di certi colleghi o il fottersene dei reali problemi degli alunni ...vuoi un esempio: 3 superiore istituto tecnico, i ragazzi non riescono ad apprendere il congiuntivo imperfetto o il trapassato remoto in francese perchè non lo conoscono in italiano. Faccio presente il problema alla collega di lettere....risposta: "Che ci posso fare, non è programma di quest'anno!"  - dico "Non li possiamo mandare avanti con queste lacune". risposta "non è un problema mio se il collega delle scorso anno non ha fatto ciò che doveva!"   Morale: ho chiesto disponibilità di un aula al preside nel pomeriggio e per chi voleva partecipare ho fatto (gratuitamente" un ripasso dei tempi verbali della lingua italiana. 

Vado avanti?


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (9 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Come vedo il dubbio di essere vittima di pregiudizi non ti viene.
> 
> In effetti i traditi a furia di rompere le palle e a non voler mai fare sesso le corna se le sono meritate...


Come sono contenta che tu abbia sempre trovato cortesia e disponibilità ad ogni sportello del' ASL, dell'INPS, dell'agenzia delle entrate, della camera di commercio, dell'ufficio tributi del tuo comune........

Si vede che io sono proprio sfortunata!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Come sono contenta che tu abbia sempre trovato cortesia e disponibilità ad ogni sportello del' ASL, dell'INPS, dell'agenzia delle entrate, della camera di commercio, dell'ufficio tributi del tuo comune........
> 
> Si vede che io sono proprio sfortunata!


Io sono molto gentile e generalmente vengo corrisposta.
Persone maleducate, incompetenti e senza voglia di lavorare le ho trovate in uffici pubblici così come in uffici privati.
Ho trovato commesse gentilissime e proprietari di negozio indisponenti.

Nel mio campo ho trovato colleghe eccezionali ed emerite deficienti e lazzarone (e anche qualcuno con problemi psicologici), ma non ho mai pensato che si potesse risolvere il problema aumentando gli alunni per classe, abolendo le compresenze, riducendo l'offerta per gli alunni.
Ho conosciuto genitori meravigliosi e anche eroici e genitori superficiali e anaffettivi ...non ho pensato che potesse essere una soluzione abolire le famiglie.


----------



## Old Giusy (9 Settembre 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Ci voleva uno stomaco troppo forte per vedere certe situazioni e l'incompetenza di certi colleghi o il fottersene dei reali problemi degli alunni ...vuoi un esempio: 3 superiore istituto tecnico, i ragazzi non riescono ad apprendere il congiuntivo imperfetto o il trapassato remoto in francese perchè non lo conoscono in italiano. Faccio presente il problema alla collega di lettere....risposta: "Che ci posso fare, non è programma di quest'anno!" - dico "Non li possiamo mandare avanti con queste lacune". risposta "non è un problema mio se il collega delle scorso anno non ha fatto ciò che doveva!" Morale: ho chiesto disponibilità di un aula al preside nel pomeriggio e per chi voleva partecipare ho fatto (gratuitamente" un ripasso dei tempi verbali della lingua italiana.
> 
> Vado avanti?


Io credo che ti sia arresa forse troppo presto.
Non è che per colpa degli altri io mollo un lavoro in cui credo, anche perchè i tuoi alunni te ne sarebbero stati riconoscenti. Vedi, io credo che nel nostro mestiere, avendo come obiettivo la formazione di persone, si debba puntare a quello. Ovvio che non tutti i nostri colleghi hanno questo obiettivo, ma io ce l'ho e vado avanti per la mia strada. Avrei fatto anch'io ciò che hai fatto tu (non sai quante volte mi sono messa a disposizione per ore eccedenti mai retribuite) fregandomene di tutto.


----------



## Old Anna A (9 Settembre 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Come sono contenta che tu abbia sempre trovato cortesia e disponibilità ad ogni sportello del' ASL, dell'INPS, dell'agenzia delle entrate, della camera di commercio, dell'ufficio tributi del tuo comune........
> 
> Si vede che io sono proprio sfortunata!


il peggio lo trovi al catasto e alla motorizzazione civile. sportelli aperti nr 1 - impiegati a fare i cavoli loro nr 200.


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Settembre 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> 1. Se fossi rimasta avresti potuto dare un grande contributo.
> 2. *Adesso non siamo più precari, siamo disoccupati. Esattamente come quegli operai che implorano di lavorare.*
> 
> Aggiungo un punto 3. il lavoro del precario non è affatto comodo: cambiamo scuola ogni anno, a volte ci dividiamo tra 2 o 3 scuole, talvolta distanti tra loro. E le scuole non sono sempre in paesi facili da raggiungere. Eppure di questo non si è mai lamentato nessuno, perchè ci è sempre bastato lavorare.


Tu ti aspetti  provvedimenti, empatia e solidarietà da tutti.
Tu l'hai avuta per gli operai che si vedono protestare ? Eri scandalizzata ed indignata come lo sei per la classe professionale a cui appartieni??
a me pare che gli insegnanti si considerino una categoria un po' particolare, d'èlite, lontana dalle altre. quando scioperano operai di fabbrica tutti a dire che rompono le palle perchè interrompono il  traffico, oppure si annuisce e si dice che hanno ragione  e poi si cambia canale e ce ne si dimentica dopo 2 minuti.
Mi sembra ovvio che in questo momento di profonda crisi tutti un po' si debbano adeguare. mi sembra ovvio che ,come in tutti i settori, ci siano i fancazzisti ( E CI SONO!!) che portano svantaggi all'intera categoria e non credo si possa negare che ce ne siano anche tra gli insegnanti. Ricordo la fatica  per prendere provvedimenti contro quell'insegnante che in un anno di scuola avrà fatto una settimana di lavoro. Sembrava tanto chiaro e ovvio che dovessero levarselo dai piedi e quanto ci han messo?? Quanto era cautelato nonostante l'assenteismo e il menefreghismo per il fatto che gli studenti dovessero cambiare supplente ogni mese??
Dai, su. Le magagne ci sono in tutti i lavori e onestamente a me sembra che il problema degli insegnanti sia preso in considerazione e se ne parli molto di più di quanto si faccia per altri lavoratori.


----------



## Nobody (10 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Tu ti aspetti provvedimenti, empatia e solidarietà da tutti.
> Tu l'hai avuta per gli operai che si vedono protestare ? Eri scandalizzata ed indignata come lo sei per la classe professionale a cui appartieni??
> a me pare che gli insegnanti si considerino una categoria un po' particolare, d'èlite, lontana dalle altre. quando scioperano operai di fabbrica tutti a dire che rompono le palle perchè interrompono il traffico, oppure si annuisce e si dice che hanno ragione e poi si cambia canale e ce ne si dimentica dopo 2 minuti.
> Mi sembra ovvio che in questo momento di profonda crisi tutti un po' si debbano adeguare. mi sembra ovvio che ,come in tutti i settori, ci siano i fancazzisti ( E CI SONO!!) che portano svantaggi all'intera categoria e non credo si possa negare che ce ne siano anche tra gli insegnanti. Ricordo la fatica per prendere provvedimenti contro quell'insegnante che in un anno di scuola avrà fatto una settimana di lavoro. Sembrava tanto chiaro e ovvio che dovessero levarselo dai piedi e quanto ci han messo?? Quanto era cautelato nonostante l'assenteismo e il menefreghismo per il fatto che gli studenti dovessero cambiare supplente ogni mese??
> Dai, su. Le magagne ci sono in tutti i lavori e onestamente a me sembra che il problema degli insegnanti sia preso in considerazione e se ne parli molto di più di quanto si faccia per altri lavoratori.


 Ti quoto. Qui in azienda ci sono madri e padri di famiglia che si ritrovano a cinquant'anni in mezzo alla strada di colpo... ma non fa notizia. Non c'è solidarietà, ognuno pensa al suo orticello. 
Se ci si laurea in lettere, si sa cosa si andrà ad affrontare. Purtroppo è così, non lo si può negare. A quel punto, meglio lasciar perdere l'insegnamento e tentare altre strade.


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (10 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io sono molto gentile e generalmente vengo corrisposta.
> Persone maleducate, incompetenti e senza voglia di lavorare le ho trovate in uffici pubblici così come in uffici privati.
> Ho trovato commesse gentilissime e proprietari di negozio indisponenti.
> 
> ...


E hai mai pensati che le tue colleghe emerite deficienti e lazzarone dovessero assolutamente essere licenziate, senza che nessun sindacato al mondo scendesse in campo per difenderle? (ovviamente il discorso vale per qualunque maleducato, incompetente, fancazzista pubblico o privato!)


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (10 Settembre 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Io credo che ti sia arresa forse troppo presto.
> Non è che per colpa degli altri io mollo un lavoro in cui credo, anche perchè i tuoi alunni te ne sarebbero stati riconoscenti. Vedi, io credo che nel nostro mestiere, avendo come obiettivo la formazione di persone, si debba puntare a quello. Ovvio che non tutti i nostri colleghi hanno questo obiettivo, ma io ce l'ho e vado avanti per la mia strada. Avrei fatto anch'io ciò che hai fatto tu (non sai quante volte mi sono messa a disposizione per ore eccedenti mai retribuite) fregandomene di tutto.



Mi dispiace ma non ho ne' lo spirito del missionario ne' quello di don Chisciotte.
Se la lotta ad ogni costo può cambiare le cose la faccio, ma  la mentalità del sistema (presidi, colleghi e sindacati) era così "marcia" che non valeva la pena rovinarmi la vita per non cambiare nulla. Le ore in cattedra con i "miei" ragazzi mi mancano ancora....tutto il resto no!
 A questo aggiungi che avevo intenzione di sposarmi e non volevo assolutamente "gravare" sul bilancio famigliare in attesa della prossima supplenza, da quando ho 19 anni mi mantengo da sola e per me è un punto d'onore.
Messe insieme le due cose, il gioco non valeva la candela (per lo meno non per il mio carattere).


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (10 Settembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> il peggio lo trovi al catasto e alla motorizzazione civile. sportelli aperti nr 1 - impiegati a fare i cavoli loro nr 200.


Come possono i dipendenti pubblici sostenere di essere discriminati e che si fa di tutte le erbe un fascio? Nessuno di loro va mai in un ufficio pubblico? Bah! forse si riconoscono fra di loro e con un collega diventano efficienti!


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (10 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Tu ti aspetti  provvedimenti, empatia e solidarietà da tutti.
> Tu l'hai avuta per gli operai che si vedono protestare ? Eri scandalizzata ed indignata come lo sei per la classe professionale a cui appartieni??
> a me pare che gli insegnanti si considerino una categoria un po' particolare, d'èlite, lontana dalle altre. quando scioperano operai di fabbrica tutti a dire che rompono le palle perchè interrompono il  traffico, oppure si annuisce e si dice che hanno ragione  e poi si cambia canale e ce ne si dimentica dopo 2 minuti.
> Mi sembra ovvio che in questo momento di profonda crisi tutti un po' si debbano adeguare. mi sembra ovvio che ,come in tutti i settori, ci siano i fancazzisti ( E CI SONO!!) che portano svantaggi all'intera categoria e non credo si possa negare che ce ne siano anche tra gli insegnanti. Ricordo la fatica  per prendere provvedimenti contro quell'insegnante che in un anno di scuola avrà fatto una settimana di lavoro. Sembrava tanto chiaro e ovvio che dovessero levarselo dai piedi e quanto ci han messo?? Quanto era cautelato nonostante l'assenteismo e il menefreghismo per il fatto che gli studenti dovessero cambiare supplente ogni mese??
> Dai, su. Le magagne ci sono in tutti i lavori e onestamente a me sembra che il problema degli insegnanti sia preso in considerazione e se ne parli molto di più di quanto si faccia per altri lavoratori.


----------



## Grande82 (10 Settembre 2009)

Vorrei porre un diverso punto di vista: è giusto che la sucola funzioni come azienda? 
Io ho pagato fior di tasse per anni. Voglio un servizio PUBBLICO in cui i miei figli abbiamo un ambiente adeguato e possano imparare. Non solo nozioni.
Pretenderei quindi un sistema al passo con i tempi: classi meno numerose, insegnanti che seguano i diversamente abili (questo è fondamentale per i diversamente abili per sentirsi integrati, per i miei figli per capire che la differenza è un arricchimento sociale e culturale e non un limite all'apprendimento), più ore possibili di materie 'chiave' come le lingue, certo, ma sopratutto italiano, scienze, matematica, insegnanti preparati con appositi corsi e che alla fine abbiano conseguito attestazione di tali corsi (penso a degli esami o a insegnanti più specializzati, magari in lingue o in scienze motorie, che possano coordinarsi col docente principale).
Ecco, io mi chiedo: ho ragione di pretendere questo per i miei figli? E lo Stato non deve garantirmelo?


----------



## Nobody (10 Settembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Vorrei porre un diverso punto di vista: è giusto che la sucola funzioni come azienda?
> Io ho pagato fior di tasse per anni. Voglio un servizio PUBBLICO in cui i miei figli abbiamo un ambiente adeguato e possano imparare. Non solo nozioni.
> Pretenderei quindi un sistema al passo con i tempi: classi meno numerose, insegnanti che seguano i diversamente abili (questo è fondamentale per i diversamente abili per sentirsi integrati, per i miei figli per capire che la differenza è un arricchimento sociale e culturale e non un limite all'apprendimento), più ore possibili di materie 'chiave' come le lingue, certo, ma sopratutto italiano, scienze, matematica, insegnanti preparati con appositi corsi e che alla fine abbiano conseguito attestazione di tali corsi (penso a degli esami o a insegnanti più specializzati, magari in lingue o in scienze motorie, che possano coordinarsi col docente principale).
> Ecco, io mi chiedo: ho ragione di pretendere questo per i miei figli? *E lo Stato non deve garantirmelo*?


 Lo stato dovrebbe garantire un sacco di cose... ma forse sfugge che questo paese sta andando in vacca...


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (10 Settembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Vorrei porre un diverso punto di vista: è giusto che la sucola funzioni come azienda?
> Io ho pagato fior di tasse per anni. Voglio un servizio PUBBLICO in cui i miei figli abbiamo un ambiente adeguato e possano imparare. Non solo nozioni.
> Pretenderei quindi un sistema al passo con i tempi: classi meno numerose, insegnanti che seguano i diversamente abili (questo è fondamentale per i diversamente abili per sentirsi integrati, per i miei figli per capire che la differenza è un arricchimento sociale e culturale e non un limite all'apprendimento), più ore possibili di materie 'chiave' come le lingue, certo, ma sopratutto italiano, scienze, matematica, insegnanti preparati con appositi corsi e che alla fine abbiano conseguito attestazione di tali corsi (penso a degli esami o a insegnanti più specializzati, magari in lingue o in scienze motorie, che possano coordinarsi col docente principale).
> Ecco, io mi chiedo: ho ragione di pretendere questo per i miei figli? E lo Stato non deve garantirmelo?


Per certi versi la scuola deve funzionare come un'azienda. Deve produrre il massimo risultato qualitativo con il minor costo possibile. E, se parliamo di scuole superiori, deve "produrre" persone preparate per inserirsi nel mercato del lavoro o per affrontare seriamente l'università.
*Vi ricordo che il nostro rapporto insegnanti/studenti è il più alto della media OCSE mentre la preparazione degli studenti è fra le peggiori.*
Ergo:* numero degli insegnanti e livello di preparazione degli studenti non solo variabili direttamente collegate.*


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Settembre 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> E hai mai pensati che le tue colleghe emerite deficienti e lazzarone dovessero assolutamente essere licenziate, senza che nessun sindacato al mondo scendesse in campo per difenderle? (ovviamente il discorso vale per qualunque maleducato, incompetente, fancazzista pubblico o privato!)


 Io ho scritto numerosi post in cui ho rovesciato la prospettiva dalla difesa del posto di lavoro dell'insegnante alla difesa della scuola.
Mi hai risposto ogni volta estrapolando solo quel che potevi usare per ribadire il tuo concetto.
Mi sembra che non ci sia margine di dialogo.


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io ho scritto numerosi post in cui ho rovesciato la prospettiva dalla difesa del posto di lavoro dell'insegnante alla difesa della scuola.
> Mi hai risposto ogni volta estrapolando solo quel che potevi usare per ribadire il tuo concetto.
> Mi sembra che non ci sia margine di dialogo.


Concordo.
Finchè la scuola verrà considerata un ammortizzatore sociale o un'azienda saremo sempre soli a lottare per un cambiamento vero e positivo. Riporto le parole di Di Piazza del "Corriere della Sera": "...Benvenuti sul Pianeta Insegnanti. Qualcuno è rassegnato, qualcuno è arrabbiato. Di fronte a loro un futuro incerto ed un compito difficilissimo: far crescere i nostri figli, far crescere il nostro Paese. Ce la faranno a superare la prova? Dal loro successo dipende il successo di tutto il resto, di tutti noi come comunità e come genitori". 
E noi docenti siamo sconfortati e delusi.


----------



## brugola (11 Settembre 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Concordo.
> Finchè la scuola verrà considerata un ammortizzatore sociale o un'azienda saremo sempre soli a lottare per un cambiamento vero e positivo. Riporto le parole di Di Piazza del "Corriere della Sera": "...Benvenuti sul Pianeta Insegnanti. Qualcuno è rassegnato, qualcuno è arrabbiato. Di fronte a loro un futuro incerto ed un compito difficilissimo: far crescere i nostri figli, far crescere il nostro Paese. Ce la faranno a superare la prova? Dal loro successo dipende il successo di tutto il resto, di tutti noi come comunità e come genitori".
> *E noi docenti siamo sconfortati e delusi*.


 
pure noi impiegati giusy, credo che tutte le categorie lavorative siano sconfortate, deluse e spaventate


----------



## Lettrice (11 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lo stato dovrebbe garantire un sacco di cose... ma forse sfugge che questo paese sta andando in vacca...


E' gia' in vacca...


----------



## Nobody (11 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E' gia' in vacca...


 beh si, diciamo che c'è già... ma quando si è in fondo al pozzo, si può anche prendere il piccone e continuare a scavare...


----------



## Nobody (11 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> pure noi impiegati giusy, credo che tutte le categorie lavorative siano sconfortate, deluse e spaventate


 esatto... non solo i docenti... pure gli impiegati... e gli operai, che per 40 ore di lavoro settimanali si mettono in tasca un migliaio di euro.


----------



## Lettrice (11 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> beh si, diciamo che c'è già... ma quando si è in fondo al pozzo, si può anche prendere il piccone e continuare a scavare...


Ieri leggevo un articolo sul De Telegraaf... riportavano il fatto che il Berlusca abbia detto di essere il miglior presidente che l'Italia abbia avuto  negli ultimi 150 anni 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Hanno rovinato lui e gli altri negli ultimi 150 anni facendo notare che l'unico che sia almeno riuscito a far arrivare i treni in orario sia stato Mussolini!


----------



## Nobody (11 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ieri leggevo un articolo sul De Telegraaf... riportavano il fatto che il Berlusca abbia detto di essere il miglior presidente che l'Italia abbia avuto negli ultimi 150 anni
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 E poi il nero è molto più fico dell'azzurro...


----------



## Lettrice (11 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E poi il nero è molto più fico dell'azzurro...


Scherzi! Mi sembra ancche piu' _onesto_ di questo nero travestito da azzurro...


----------



## Nobody (11 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Scherzi! Mi sembra ancche piu' _onesto_ di questo nero travestito da azzurro...


 Sicuramente nella sua tragica buffonaggine (era pur sempre un nero italiano), era più onesto.
Questo è un azzurro clerical-bigotto-mafiociellino, con sfumature verde acido celticorazziste. Un minestrone di merda, insomma.


----------



## Old Iris2 (11 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ieri leggevo un articolo sul De Telegraaf... riportavano il fatto che il Berlusca abbia detto di essere il miglior presidente che l'Italia abbia avuto negli ultimi 150 anni
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Praticamente da prima l'Unità d'Italia. Se fai 2009 meno 150 risali al 1859 praticamente. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Toglieremo Via Giolitti, e tutti quegli altri fanfaroni, e ci metteremo lui.
Corso Piesilvio, Largo Viagra, Viale delle escort.
Che fico!!!!!


----------



## Old Iris2 (11 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sicuramente nella sua tragica buffonaggine (era pur sempre un nero italiano), era più onesto.
> Questo è un azzurro clerical-bigotto-mafiociellino, con sfumature verde acido celticorazziste. Un minestrone di merda, insomma.


infatti sto seriamente rivalutando Benito. almeno lui i suoi crimini li ha pagati.


----------



## Lettrice (11 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Praticamente da prima l'Unità d'Italia. Se fai 2009 meno 150 risali al 1859 praticamente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> esatto... non solo i docenti... pure gli impiegati... e gli operai, che per 40 ore di lavoro settimanali si mettono in tasca un migliaio di euro.


Primo chi dice che gli impiegati, gli operai, i muratori, le commesse o i camionisti stanno bene e sono tutelati?
Nessuno!
O quasi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Però se si apre un thread su i problemi degli operai (ben più gravi perché ci rimettono talvolta la vita) nessuno commenta, che so, che quelli della INNSE avrebbero potuto riciclarsi come piastrellisti e far concorrenza ai rumeni nelle imprese bergamasche.

Non capisco perché se ci si preoccupa dei lavoratori della scuola venga spontaneo il pensiero di quegli insegnanti o bidelli lazzaroni che si sono conosciuti e da questo pensiero, nato da un'esperienza reale (e purtroppo comune :nuke

	
	
		
		
	


	




    si passi (per me incoerentemente) a affermazioni che rivelano un astio generalizzato nei confronti della categoria che fa intuire pensieri di soddisfazione (...e che vadano a lavorare ...a zappare!) senza rendersi conto che si fa un passaggio del tutto sbagliato perché se in un settore vi sono lavoratori che non sono competenti o non vogliono lavorare (per me dal primo fatto deriva la seconda cosa) si deve trovare un modo per: migliorare la formazione (eh bisogna migliorare la scuola....), selezionare l'ingresso nella lavoro, migliorare la formazione continua, migliorare i sistemi di controllo.
Che siano sistemi efficaci per migliorare un servizio diminuire le ore dello stesso, diminuire le opportunità offerte, diminuire il numero degli addetti mi risulta difficile crederlo.
Se andando in un grande magazzino si trovano commesse sgradevoli non credo che nessuno potrebbe pensare come soluzione di: chiudere reparti, diminuire la varietà dei prodotti offerti, ridurre l'orario di apertura e diminuire il numero delle commesse licenziando le giovani (non più necessarie visto i provvedimenti precedenti) senza neanche verificare se quelle sgradevoli erano tra queste ultime.
In un grande magazzino è però possibile diminuire il numero degli addetti introducendo il self service e introducendo sistemi automatizzati di controllo per evitare i furti e risparmiando addetti per fascia oraria per estenderla.
Ma nella scuola il self service (ovvero studiate a casa) si era rivelato inadeguato prima per le classi sociali meno attrezzate socialmente, poi per chi aveva la madre lavoratrice, poi per pressoché tutti perché la richiesta di istruzione è aumentata. Ora il ministro (e chi diffonde queste idee) vuol far credere che i bambini e i ragazzi a casa avranno modo di studiare meglio. Ma dove? Ma in quale casa? Andando al cepu fin dalla primaria?
Nessuno nega la necessità di migliorare la scuola e di eliminare gli incompetenti, ma il metodo usato è quello giusto?


----------



## Nobody (11 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Praticamente da prima l'Unità d'Italia. Se fai 2009 meno 150 risali al 1859 praticamente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nobody (11 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Primo chi dice che gli impiegati, gli operai, i muratori, le commesse o i camionisti stanno bene e sono tutelati?
> Nessuno!
> O quasi
> 
> ...


Non è quello giusto, hai ragione. Però una valutazione dell'operato degli insegnanti è necessaria. Se ricordo (a parte qualche eccezione) la media dei professori da me avuta...


----------



## Old Iris2 (11 Settembre 2009)

E comunque Benito non aveva il Viagra a disposizione. E manco il parrucchino. era tutta roba sua


----------



## Nobody (11 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> E comunque Benito non aveva il Viagra a disposizione. E manco il parrucchino. era tutta roba sua


Benito era un vero trapano, altro che viagra. Però certo, bisogna vedere cosa avrebbe combinato a 72 anni... aveva pur sempre il vantaggio dell'età, e la prostata in ordine


----------



## Lettrice (11 Settembre 2009)

Io devo avere avuto culo... dalle elementari alle superiori non ricordo un prof incompetente!


----------



## Old Iris2 (11 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Benito era un vero trapano, altro che viagra. Però certo, bisogna vedere cosa avrebbe combinato a 72 anni... aveva pur sempre il vantaggio dell'età, e la prostata in ordine


 E lo so...ma c'aveva il suo da fare, pover'uomo...fronti di guerra aperti da tutte le parti, una popolazione con le toppe al culo (oddio pure ora..), si doveva spostare da un capo all'altro dell'Italia senza elicottero. 
Doveva strillare dal balcone di Piazza Venezia, togliersi la camicia e falciare il grano. Scoparsi qualche donna in delirio (mica le pagava lui..c'era la fila, c'era).
A casa ogni tanto ci tornava e anche lì Donna Rachele aveva le sue pretese, dato i figli, tutti somigliantissimi a lui, che ha sfornato.
Parlava con Hitler, che certo non era un pasticcino, con Churchill , i giapponesi, gli americani...E tutto questo solo mangiando tagliatelle, e pure di corsa...
E mi dispiace...altri tempi!!!!


----------



## Lettrice (11 Settembre 2009)




----------



## Old Iris2 (11 Settembre 2009)

Quando c'era lui....


----------



## Nobody (11 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io devo avere avuto culo... dalle elementari alle superiori *non ricordo un prof incompetente*!


enorme culo... io ne ricordo una carriolata, e non lo dico perchè andassi male... anzi, diplomato con 56/60 (e meritavo il 60).
ma più che incompetenti, menefreghisti. Senza vera voglia di insegnare, di far amare la materia. Proprio delle mezze seghe.


----------



## Nobody (11 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> E lo so...ma c'aveva il suo da fare, pover'uomo...fronti di guerra aperti da tutte le parti, una popolazione con le toppe al culo (oddio pure ora..), si doveva spostare da un capo all'altro dell'Italia senza elicottero.
> Doveva strillare dal balcone di Piazza Venezia, togliersi la camicia e falciare il grano. Scoparsi qualche donna in delirio (mica le pagava lui..c'era la fila, c'era).
> A casa ogni tanto ci tornava e anche lì Donna Rachele aveva le sue pretese, dato i figli, tutti somigliantissimi a lui, che ha sfornato.
> Parlava con Hitler, che certo non era un pasticcino, con Churchill , i giapponesi, gli americani...E tutto questo solo mangiando tagliatelle, e pure di corsa...
> E mi dispiace...altri tempi!!!!


 E oltre alle innumerevoli scopate volanti, ha sempre avuto delle amanti fisse coi controcazzi... già da esule in Svizzera, giovanissimo si faceva le rivoluzionarie russe  

	
	
		
		
	


	




L'ultima ha mostrato più palle di lui...


----------



## Lettrice (11 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> enorme culo... io ne ricordo una carriolata, e non lo dico perchè andassi male... anzi, diplomato con 56/60 (e meritavo il 60).
> ma più che incompetenti, menefreghisti. Senza vera voglia di insegnare, di far amare la materia. Proprio delle mezze seghe.


Mi ritengo fortunata allora... alle elementari quella scoppiata della maestra ci faceva leggere il giornale sugli incontri tra Reagan e La Macchiatta 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Alle medie la prof di italiano oltre al programma ci fece guardare jesus Christ Superstar, The Rocky Horror e ascoltare i Ramones! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




alle superiori poi eravamo famiglia... classe di 10 con una prof di storia dell'arte con i controcazzi


----------



## Nobody (11 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi ritengo fortunata allora... alle elementari quella scoppiata della maestra ci faceva leggere il giornale sugli incontri tra Reagan e La Macchiatta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si eri fortunata... lascia stare le superiori poi, l'artistico è scuola a sè...


----------



## Lettrice (11 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si eri fortunata... lascia stare le superiori poi, l'artistico è scuola a sè...


Non provare a darci degli sfaticati sai!


----------



## Nobody (11 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non provare a darci degli sfaticati sai!
















non intendevo quello...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si eri fortunata... lascia stare le superiori poi, l'artistico è scuola a sè...


 Infatti quello che si dovrebbe discutere è come evitare che sia questione di fortuna.
Mia figlia ha avuto insegnanti o buoni o eccezionali dal nido all'università.
Mio figlio... se ne sono salvati un paio.
Ma è la struttura che fa sì che siano tutti abbastanza buoni.
E' la struttura che se richiede lavoro comune limita i danni dei cattivi ed esaltà le capacità dei buoni.
La struttura che si vuole smantellare era avviata a diventare una buona struttura, quella che si vuole creare è deleteria.
L'idea della Moratti al confronto era meravigliosa perché comunque ispirata a un'idea pedagogica.
Era una struttura troppo rigida che lasciava l'aspetto elastico all'opzione delle famiglie creando fratture nelle classi e dando la scelta a chi (le famiglie) la compie secondo criteri non pedagogici...ma era centrata sulla scuola (per mirando al risparmio).
L'idea complessiva della gelmini è ispirata da due principi: il risparmio e l'indifferenza (voglio essere buoona) per la formazione dei cittadini perché chi può si arrangerà.


----------



## Old Iris2 (11 Settembre 2009)

Io ho frequentato il liceo classico ed ho avuto insegnanti fantastici!!!!
Quella di italiano poi era sublime. Non ci faceva mai studiare a casa, ma tutto in classe. Senza testi. Spiegava lei e noi prendevamo appunti. Per prepararti ad una sua interrogazione dovevi leggere leggere leggere.
L'ultimo anno fu mitica..ci fece saltare Carducci e altri menagrami, e ci fece studiare il neorealismo. Pure cinematografico.
Ma era una fuoriclassse, bisogna riconoscerlo...conosceva di persona (aveva conosciuto) Pavese (era del Monferrato pure lei), e la Pivano.


----------



## Nobody (11 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Infatti quello che si dovrebbe discutere è come evitare che sia questione di fortuna.
> *Mia figlia ha avuto insegnanti o buoni o eccezionali dal nido all'università.*
> *Mio figlio... se ne sono salvati un paio.*
> Ma è la struttura che fa sì che siano tutti abbastanza buoni.
> ...


Si, infatti è fortuna... io ho avuto un grande insegnante di fisica (tra l'altro un ragazzo appena laureato, ma che amava davvero la materia), e una eccellente professoressa di lettere... il resto, meglio dimenticarlo...


----------



## Lettrice (11 Settembre 2009)

Io avevo un professore di chimica totalmente fuori dalle righe... nei compiti in classe a risposta multipla tra le opzioni ci metteva storie tipo Combinando questo con questo si ottiene: A)... B)... C) Gazzosella  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Pero' quando ho fatto chimica in architettura e chimica tessile mi son ricordata delle formule di quel prof


----------



## Nobody (11 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io avevo un professore di chimica totalmente fuori dalle righe... nei compiti in classe a risposta multipla tra le opzioni ci metteva storie tipo Combinando questo con questo si ottiene: A)... B)... C)* Gazzosella*
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















odiavo le ossido-riduzioni


----------



## Lettrice (11 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> odiavo le ossido-riduzioni


Ho sempre odiato la chiamica


----------



## Nobody (11 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ho sempre odiato la chiamica


Mi sarebbe piaciuta l'alchimia, invece... ma questi retrogradi non la insegnano!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ho sempre odiato la chiamica


 Io odio un prof di chimica


----------



## Lettrice (11 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi sarebbe piaciuta l'alchimia, invece... ma questi retrogradi non la insegnano!













Ninete che inventino sta cazzo di macchina del tempo che io c'ho da farmi i miei giri!


----------



## Lettrice (11 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io odio un prof di chimica













Battilo sul suo campo e fallo esplodere


----------



## Nobody (11 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io odio un prof di chimica


 generalmente sono più aridi di quelli di matematica...


----------



## Nobody (11 Settembre 2009)

*sto male...*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Battilo sul suo campo e fallo esplodere


----------



## Lettrice (11 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> generalmente sono più aridi di quelli di matematica...


Ecco il mio prof di matematica era un po'un coglione... anche perche' mi fece fare una tesina sulla fisica quantistica e da li' e' andato tutto a rotoli!


----------



## Nobody (11 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ecco il mio prof di matematica era un po'un coglione... anche perche' mi fece fare una tesina *sulla fisica quantistica* e da li' e' andato tutto a rotoli!


 Come rovinare i giovani... peggio dell'ero.


----------



## Grande82 (11 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Primo chi dice che gli impiegati, gli operai, i muratori, le commesse o i camionisti stanno bene e sono tutelati?
> Nessuno!
> O quasi
> 
> ...


 QUOTOLANDO...


----------



## Old aristocat (12 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io odio un prof di chimica


Forse l'odio è già un sentimento troppo "viscerale" e profondo da dedicare a  "quel" prof di chimica....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Settembre 2009)

aristocat ha detto:


> Forse l'odio è già un sentimento troppo "viscerale" e profondo da dedicare a "quel" prof di chimica....


 Era una battuta.
Non me ne frega una cippa.


----------



## Rebecca (13 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> persa non prendiamoci in giro. mio fratello dovrebbe essere insegnante, ma non trova, e fa il magazziniere.
> e thò, non c'è stato bisogno che nessuno glielo dicesse, ha fatto tutto da solo. che la crisi investe tutti i settori è vero, che ci sono i lavori che la gente non vuole fare perché può fare di meglio, è altrettanto vero. tra l'altro, abbi pazienza, ma il paragone che mi fai è ben diverso. io non ho certo detto a giusy che avrebbeo dovuto fare di più ma le sto dicendo che pur avendo fatto (lei è laureata, se non sbaglio) fino a che non trova altro dovrebbe accontentarsi anche del lavoro che può fare chi ha la licenza media.
> 
> scusa che c'entra la malasanità? stiamo parlando di insegnanti
> ...


Io sono una aspirante insegnante che attende l'immissione in ruolo ma intanto fa altro (lavoro da impiegata-diplomata) da 12 anni perchè non riteneva di fare la precaria.
Ma credete che a me sia piaciuto andare a fare scartoffie e avere dei capi col fiato sul collo invece di insegnare? Però da sola, senza un marito/compagno che mi desse una mano, se volevo uscire da casa, prendermene una, comunque garantirmi una strada alternativa, non potevo stare ad aspettare le supplenze. Forse sono stata meno coraggiosa di chi per inseguire un sogno ha accettato la precarietà. Ma di questi tempi (io per lavoro mi ritrovo tantissimi cv di giovani), vi dico che ci sono tanti laureati con master e specializzazioni che fanno lavori da diplomati. Per questo sinceramente, pur capendo e condividendo le aspirazioni di Giusy (anche io voglio che immettano in ruolo), mi dà un po' fastidio sentirla dire che lei con la sua laurea in materie umanistiche, non può fare se non le ripetizioni... Con affetto, eh?


----------



## Rebecca (13 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Un conto è avere i titoli per fare un lavoro (qualsiasi lavoro), non trovarlo e trovarsene un altro.
> Un altra situazione è riuscire a fare un lavoro e poi perderlo per questioni reali.* Un altro ancora è fare un lavoro e non poterlo fare più perché si è fatta una ristrutturazione distruttiva del settore.
> *


Ma Persa, qui non hanno licenziato nessuno! Hanno solo assunto meno "stagionali", chiamiamoli così. Una supplenza non può essere vista come un'assunzione che in qualche modo ti deve poi garantire un posto a vita! Non si può accettare di intraprendere una strada così e poi sentire come ingiustizia la mancata assunzione! Poi siamo d'accordo che se facessero immissioni in ruolo sarebbe meglio che reggere la scuola sulle supplenze. Ma da questo a pensare che TUTTI i supplenti debbano essere per forza inseriti con un ruolo o che gli si debba garantire una supplenza ogni anno e che comunque non ritengano di poter fare altri lavori, non inerenti la loro laurea, mi pare un po' difficile da sostenerlo...



> Il fatto che ci siano stati nella tua esperienza (come in quella di tanti) insegnanti incapaci o nullafacenti non giustifica la distruzione di un settore, ma la sua ristrutturazione.
> L'esempio della sanità c'entra perché il prossimo settore in cui si dovrà ristrutturare e "tornare al merito" sarà quello.
> 
> E' un po' come quando la buonanima diceva che io non era casalinga e il marito dell'amante nonmetteva su il lampadario ...invece di chiamare una cameriera e un elettricista erano andati a letto.
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Settembre 2009)

Rita ha detto:


> Ma Persa, qui non hanno licenziato nessuno! Hanno solo assunto meno "stagionali", chiamiamoli così. Una supplenza non può essere vista come un'assunzione che in qualche modo ti deve poi garantire un posto a vita! Non si può accettare di intraprendere una strada così e poi sentire come ingiustizia la mancata assunzione! Poi siamo d'accordo che se facessero immissioni in ruolo sarebbe meglio che reggere la scuola sulle supplenze. Ma da questo a pensare che TUTTI i supplenti debbano essere per forza inseriti con un ruolo o che gli si debba garantire una supplenza ogni anno e che comunque non ritengano di poter fare altri lavori, non inerenti la loro laurea, mi pare un po' difficile da sostenerlo...


 Non hanno immesso in ruolo e non hanno assunto stagionali per posti che che erano previsti e che non ci sono più non perché siano diminuiti gli alunni (sono aumentati), ma perché è stata fatta una ristrutturazione che non solo ha fatto perdere posti di lavoro, ma ha diminuito l'offerta formativa.
Certo che poi Giusy si darà da fare e andrà a lavorare in un call center o emigrerà per fare la cassiera al supermercato (se non riuscirà a fare supplenze) ...ma almeno lasciarla sfogare sulla delusione di sentirsi espulsa dal lavoro che fa da anni con impegno e competenza, quando era prevista la sua immissione in ruolo credo che le dovrebbe essere concesso.
Io non potrò andare in pensione non secondo la legge in vigore quando sono stata assunta (quell'assurdità che permetteva di farlo dopo 14 anni 6 mesi e un giorno e poi a 19 anni 6 mesi e un giorno -però la pensione era ridicola- ma giustamente abolità perché veniva erogata per cinquantanni, ), ma neppure a 60 anni come possono le lavoratrici del privato. Personalmente non me ne frega nulla, non volevo andarci, ma potrà una mia coetanea essere lievemente, almeno lievemente, indispettita?
Se a chiunque perda il posto di lavoro si esprime solidarietà (anche se è un operaio che produceva televisori col tubo catodico) perché la stessa solidarietà non la si esprime verso gli insegnanti?
Perché non si tiene conto che se possiamo comprarci un televisore a cristalli liquidi, non possiamo avere alternativa a una scuola di bassa qualità che formerà future generazioni sempre più ignoranti e consapevoli che si faranno una cultura guardando televisori a cristalli liquidi, ad alta definizione, per vedere meglio la biancheria delle donne? 
Tutto questo non va a svantaggio dell'intera società?


----------



## Nobody (14 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non hanno immesso in ruolo e non hanno assunto stagionali per posti che che erano previsti e che non ci sono più non perché siano diminuiti gli alunni (sono aumentati), ma perché è stata fatta una ristrutturazione che non solo ha fatto perdere posti di lavoro, ma ha diminuito l'offerta formativa.
> Certo che poi Giusy si darà da fare e andrà a lavorare in un call center o emigrerà per fare la cassiera al supermercato (se non riuscirà a fare supplenze) ...ma almeno lasciarla sfogare sulla delusione di sentirsi espulsa dal lavoro che fa da anni con impegno e competenza, quando era prevista la sua immissione in ruolo credo che le dovrebbe essere concesso.
> Io non potrò andare in pensione non secondo la legge in vigore quando sono stata assunta (quell'assurdità che permetteva di farlo dopo 14 anni 6 mesi e un giorno e poi a 19 anni 6 mesi e un giorno -però la pensione era ridicola- ma giustamente abolità perché veniva erogata per cinquantanni, ), ma neppure a 60 anni come possono le lavoratrici del privato. Personalmente non me ne frega nulla, non volevo andarci, ma potrà una mia coetanea essere lievemente, almeno lievemente, indispettita?
> Se a chiunque perda il posto di lavoro si esprime solidarietà (anche se è un operaio che produceva televisori col tubo catodico) perché la stessa solidarietà non la si esprime verso gli insegnanti?
> ...


 Questo discorso è giusto, ma vale per la sanità, per la sicurezza, per lo sport...e per una lunga lista di cose. Invecee a me pare che voi ne facciate un discorso troppo settoriale ed egoistico.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Questo discorso è giusto, ma vale per la sanità, per la sicurezza, per lo sport...e per una lunga lista di cose. Invecee a me pare che voi ne facciate un discorso troppo settoriale ed egoistico.


 Si parla di un argomento alla volta.
La scuola è comunque (come altri) un settore nevralgico e decisivo per il futuro di tutti.
E poi si tratta di una perdita di 45.000 posti di lavoro (i sindacati dicono 57.000, mi son tenuta bassa, calcolando che tra questi ci saranno state persone al primo anno di lavoro!) e se licenziassero 45.000 lavoratori della Fiat sarebbero tutti sconvolti. Quando si parlava dell'Alitalia (molti meno) tutti erano preoccupati.
Del resto anche risposte come "trovati un altro lavoro" non sono state né gentili nei confronti di chi non sa se lavorerà, né tenevano conto dei numeri dei lavoratori che hanno perso il lavoro, prevalentemente al sud e che è ben difficile che possano essere riassorbite dal mercato del lavoro ...è anche passata la stagione della raccolta dei pomodori, che è pure un lavoro stagionale...


----------



## Nobody (15 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Si parla di un argomento alla volta.
> La scuola è comunque (come altri) un settore nevralgico e decisivo per il futuro di tutti.
> E poi si tratta di una perdita di 45.000 posti di lavoro (i sindacati dicono 57.000, mi son tenuta bassa, calcolando che tra questi ci saranno state persone al primo anno di lavoro!) e se licenziassero 45.000 lavoratori della Fiat sarebbero tutti sconvolti. Quando si parlava dell'Alitalia (molti meno) tutti erano preoccupati.
> *Del resto anche risposte come "trovati un altro lavoro" non sono state né gentili nei confronti di chi non sa se lavorerà, né tenevano conto dei numeri dei lavoratori che hanno perso il lavoro, prevalentemente al sud e che è ben difficile che possano essere riassorbite dal mercato del lavoro* ...è anche passata la stagione della raccolta dei pomodori, che è pure un lavoro stagionale...


 Anche tu hai ragione... tutto si riperquote su tutto. Questo intendevo dire, bisognerebbe cambiare politica radicalmente per poter migliorare questo ed altri servizi pubblici. 
Lasciamo perdere Alitalia, è stata una vera vergogna. Non capisco come si possano fare queste disparità di trattamenti... 7 anni di copertura finanziaria, mentre altri lavoratori si trovano da subito in mezzo ad una strada.


----------



## Old Iris2 (15 Settembre 2009)

Mentre stabilite se stia peggio un precario pubblico o un precario privato, mentre dissertate su chi abbia diritto al lavoro..magari rileggiaMOCI la Costituzione: il lavoro è un diritto di tutti.

Leggetevi l'Espresso di oggi.


----------



## Nobody (15 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Mentre stabilite se stia peggio un precario pubblico o un precario privato, mentre dissertate su chi abbia diritto al lavoro..magari rileggiaMOCI la Costituzione: il lavoro è un diritto di tutti.
> 
> Leggetevi l'Espresso di oggi.


 La costituzione purtroppo è diventata un guscio vuoto.


----------

